# Kara-Raids mit Randoms



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

*N nachmittag*

*Nein* dass soll kein heul thread werden
*Ja* mein kühlschrank ist schon hoffnungslos überfüllt, also
*Nein* zum Käse
*Ja* in meinen keller gibt es dagegen noch mehr als genug platz. Außerdem macht es sich immer gut als dd in inzen besoffen zu sein und dadurch omen mit dem schwanzmeter zu verwechseln. Also immer her mit dem wine.    



*Gestern, 20:15, ein fast verlassenes haus, irgendwo mitten im nirgendwo*
Kein guter film im fernsehen, also wird wow gesuchtet:
Karazahn random

Keine gute idee ich weiss aber nach den zahlreichen mimimis über randomgruppen wollte ich mal nachprüfen was dort alles abgeht

Es folgt eine kurze gruppensuche, natürlich im handelschannel; alle namen wurden verändert um Rückschlüsse zu vermeiden:

( im folgenden schreibe ich vor allem sprachlich alles in der ursprungsvariante auf. Um die etwas älteren Leser aber nicht hoffnungslos zu überfordern, steht in den klammern die &#8222;Übersetzung&#8220; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

/2 Schadowrogué: full epic rogue sucht anschluss an erfahrene kara raid gruppe mit erfahrung für farmrun!!!
/w from Deathwarri: hey wir haben scho 5 leute! Willsu invi?
/w to Deathwarri: jo immer her damit ;D
Schadowrogué hat sich der Gruppe angeschlossen
/p Deathwarri: hoi
/p Imbadin: yeah wazzup? ( hallo wie gehts? ) 
/p Succubus: hi 
/p Icékîllà: was fürn equi haste? Full epic oder noob crap? ( wie siehts mit deiner Ausrüstung aus? Ist alles episch oder läufst du immer noch mit grünen/ blauen Sachen rum? )
/p Ménhuntèr: tach
/p Schadowrogué: nabend. Habt ihr ts am start?
/p Icékîllà: nur wennde full epic bist!!!!
/p Schadowrogué: jaa bin ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/p Icékîllà: k aber wenn nich hast gibt&#8217;s raid auf deine trashtonne!! ( wenn du doch nicht vollständig episch ausgestattet sein solltest werden wir zu dir nach hause kommen und ein Attentat auf deine Mülltonne vollführen) 
/p Schadowrogué: piss dich nicht gleich voll ich verarsche keine kids 1111
/p Deathwarri: hey ich hab n healer! Invi?
/p Icékîllà: mach
Paladina hat sich der Gruppe angeschlossen
/p Imbadin: healer?
/p Paladina: healerin
/p Imbadin: wayne ^^ ( egal, mit einem dummen Grinsen im Gesicht )
/p Deathwarri: hey was suchen was suchen war noch?
/p Icékîllà: death und imba tanken ( ; ) pala healt ( , ) ich & rest macht dmg
/p Icékîllà: also noch 3 healer
/2 Deathwarri: erfahrene und epic 7 leute suchen noch healer für kara farmrun ( eine Gruppe von sieben episch ausgestatteten und furchtlosen Abenteurern suchen noch drei Leute die sich um ihre Wunden kümmern ) 
Boonkin hat sich der Gruppe angeschlossen
/p Begrüßungen
/p Icékîllà: du healst mich und die dds
/p Boonkin: jo k
Healpriest und Shadowé haben sich der Gruppe angeschlossen
/p Icékîllà: ok nomol für alle:
Deathwarri: maintank
Imbadin: Trashtank
ICH: main dd
Succubus, Ménhuntèr, Schadowrogué: dmg
Rogue unterstützt imba und rest geht auf totenkopf
Boonkin: grphealer
Healpriest: MT healer
Shadowé: 2. mt healer
Paladina: du healst imba
/p Shadowé: *einspruch!*
/p Icékîllà: was??
/p Imbadin: wayne? ^^
/p Shadowé: ich bin shadow!!
/p Icékîllà: scheiss drauf mach einfach 2. mt healer
/p Imbadin: wayne!
Hat unser netter Schutz Paladin eig noch was anderes auf seinem Wortschatzlager als wayne?
/p Icékîllà: kommt mal alle ts 
/p Icékîllà: server: 85.214.35.186:1111 ; pw: un00b
Wie zu erwarten ist bei jmd das headset kaputt
In diesem fall trifft es unseren netten hexer, was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist



*IM TS*

Begrüßungen

Icékîllà: jemand noch welche fragen?
Quitschende Stimme, maximal 16 jahre alt, dieser raid scheint ja was zu werden

Alle verneinen

Icékîllà: dann go!!! Und noch was: hier labern nur ich und death rest hört zu sonst hört neimand niemanden mehr un des wär fuckich also machen wars au net
Shadowé: und wie wollen wir dann miteinander kommunizieren?
Weibliche stimme vllt so um die 18
Icékîllàr: gar nicht oder per slash p also mowl!
Deathwarri: beruhigt euch einfach und kommt.

Um eine zu lange geschichte zu vermeiden, springe ich jetzt einfach zur ersten trashgruppe im inneren von kara
Auf dem plan stehen alle bosse, und dass möglichst innerhalb von 2 stunden.



Shadowé: Oh mann noob wieso haste blase gemacht??
Imbadin: EY ICH WIRD NICH GESCHEIT GEHEALT!!!!1
Ich wär grad fast abgekackt bei den gäulern!
Paladina: ja sooory ich hab nur 1000 zusätzliche heilung
Imbadin: What the F *PIIIIEEEEP* zeig dein equip!
Icékîllà: OMG! Da sin noch zwei grüne sachen oO sorry aber so geht&#8217;s nich
NEUE TANKTIK: ES GIBT AB JETZT NUR NOCH EINEN TANK ALSO DEATHWARRI!!! ALLE DIE HEALEN KÖNNEN HEALEN IHN

Tatsächlich schaffen wir es auf wundersame weise bis zum 1. boss, also attumen und mitternacht. 
Der krieger machst seine sache wirklich gut und verliert auch fast nie aggro und so schaffen wir auch den boss.
Es droppen plattenstulpen für healer, also etwas für unsere palahealerin

*Paladina: NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
E
EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED]*
Schadowrogué klickt auf Gier
Icékîllà, Imbadin, Ménhuntèr, Deathwarri klicken auf bedarf
Rest macht gier

Paladina: Hey was macht ihr alle bedarf???? Das ist meins!
Icékîllà: nö. ich hab den ts server gestellt da darf ich bedarf machen wo ich will
Death ist leader der darf das auch
Hunter istn hunter und die machen aus prinzip überall bedarf
imba trägt auch platte und vielleicht wird er es irgentwann mal brauchen
Und der rest hat gegiert
Wo ist also dein problem?
Shadowé: omg du *PIIIIEEEEEP* hast du keinen schwanz oder wieso machst du hier son scheisstheater?!?!!?
Paladina würfelt: 2
Icékîllà würfelt 56
Imbadin würfelt 55
Ménhuntèr würfelt 23
Deathwarri würfelt 49
*Icékîllà bekommt die Plattenstulpen*
Imbadin: *OMG!!! EEEEEEIIIIIN PUNKT???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?*
Icékîllà: tja&#8230; wie viel gibt eig hier n kristall der leere im Aha ( Auktionshaus )?
Paladina: oh ihr seid alle voll fiees!
Paladina verlässt die Gruppe
Imbadin: wayne? ^^
Shadowé: fickt euch!
Shadowé verlässt die Gruppe
Icékîllà: lol
Healpreist: lol gudde nacht kein bock auf son zirkus
Healpriest verlässt die gruppe
Imbadin: wayne!

Zwei mobgruppen und 5 wipes später wissen wir was wayne bedeutet.
Neuer wörterbucheintrag:
*Wayne; ugs; Abk. für Wipe After everY Noob Enemy --- massensterben nach jedem halbstarken gegner*
bsp1: wayne? ^^ --- wollen wir nach jedem halbstarken gegner in massen sterben?
bsp2: wayne! --- wir sind nach jedem halbstarken gegner in massen gestorben!

*

FAZIT:*

Soviele meinungen irren nicht!
Geht solange ihr es vermeiden könnt nie mit randoms in irgendwelche inzen!
Erspart euch eine menge zeit, ärger und entlastet eure Ignoreliste, auf der ich gestern Icékîllà, Imbadin, Ménhuntèr, Deathwarri und Shadowé begrüßen durfte.

Vielleicht gibt es mit wotlk aber auch ein neues archievement: 
*Seit nach einem Karazahn Farmrun bei den meisten Mitspielern auf ihrer Ignoreliste.*

*Voraussetztungen*: 
- ihr habt eurch durch den Handelschannel gefunden
                              -  mindestens die hälfte von euch klickt &#8222;aus prinzip&#8220; immer auf bedarf
-  ihr wayned euch bis mindestens zum ersten Boss durch
-  Es gibt mindestens einen &#8222;Cheff&#8220; der auf jeden Fall nicht älter als 16 sein darf
-  Es muss mindestens einmal über das Equip eines Mitspielers gelästert werden
- es müssen während dem Run mindestens 10 Schimpfwörter verwendet werden
- Ihr streitet euch so lange, bis ihr euch auflöst
- Mindestens einer kann am TS Colakränzchen nicht teilnehmen weil sein headset kaputt/ nicht vorhanden ist
- Hochdeutsch ist verboten


Ich seh es schon kommen:
/2 Deathwarri: 4 erfahrene + full epic leute suchen noch healer für kara farmrun für das ignore archievement!!!!11


MfG
euer Roxxorogue


----------



## Pheromone (2. August 2008)

Oha das ist ja krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. August 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> Soviele meinungen irren nicht!
> Geht solange ihr es vermeiden könnt nie mit randoms in irgendwelche inzen!
> Erspart euch eine menge zeit, ärger und entlastet eure Ignoreliste, auf der ich gestern Icékîllà, Imbadin, Ménhuntèr, Deathwarri und Shadowé begrüßen durfte.



GZ du hast gerade den 500sten Beitrag in diesem Jahr zu diesen Thema geschrieben.

Übrigens Namen dürfen hier nicht erwähnt werden. Das wollte ich mal nur so am Rande erwähnen


----------



## Amenna (2. August 2008)

hm... bisher hatte ich wohl immer glück mit meinen Random gruppen ôô

aber dein beispiel hier ist richtig fies :/ 

vielleicht läufts beim nächsten mal besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten, ohren steif halten!


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Übrigens Namen dürfen hier nicht erwähnt werden. Das wollte ich mal nur so am Rande erwähnen



les was ich geschreiben hab

ich hab die namen umgeändert


----------



## Habasch (2. August 2008)

Tja deshalb hab ich auch kein Micro, zuhören reicht völlig aus, und wenn ich solche Typen wie in deinem Beispiel auch nur höre, schalt ich gleich sogar noch auf mute!


----------



## Aceton (2. August 2008)

das ist hakt das problem...

16 jährige mit full epic equip halten sich für ganz große leute, die natürlich full epic sein müssen um nen kara-farmrun zu machen...

so lächerlich eifnach,,,


----------



## Alohajoe (2. August 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> GZ du hast gerade den 500sten Beitrag in diesem Jahr zu diesen Thema geschrieben.
> 
> Übrigens Namen dürfen hier nicht erwähnt werden. Das wollte ich mal nur so am Rande erwähnen


Das waren auch nicht die Originalnamen, sondern vom TE frei erfundene Namen, die die imba r0xx0rness der Raidmember widerspiegeln sollen.

Ich weiß schon, warum ich nur ganz selten mal Randoms mitnehme; auch wenn ich sowas bis jetzt noch nie erlebt habe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimiteri (2. August 2008)

hat er doch geschreiben die namen wurden verändert


----------



## Dagonzo (2. August 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> les was ich geschreiben hab
> 
> ich hab die namen umgeändert


Wie auch immer, es könnte, bzw. wird es sogar ziemlich sicher, diese Namen in WoW geben. Damit schädigst du den Ruf dieser Spieler obwohl sie damit gar nichts zu tun haben. Schon mal daran gedacht?


----------



## Azareus One (2. August 2008)

Das is schon richtig fies. 
Aber solche A*****löcher wie unsern Kollegen Icekilla (bescheuerter name) fallen unter die Kategorie "Sollten sogar bei GM's auf der ewigen Ignore stehen"

So far 
Aza


----------



## Eddishar (2. August 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> GZ du hast gerade den 500sten Beitrag in diesem Jahr zu diesen Thema geschrieben.
> 
> Übrigens Namen dürfen hier nicht erwähnt werden. Das wollte ich mal nur so am Rande erwähnen



Klingt mir sehr nach Phantasienamen ...


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, es könnte, bzw. wird es sogar ziemlich sicher, diese Namen in WoW geben. Damit schädigst du den Ruf dieser Spieler obwohl sie damit gar nichts zu tun haben. Schon mal daran gedacht?



gz du hast den sinn dieses threads um 100% verkannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elinya (2. August 2008)

> Icékîllà: nö. ich hab den ts server gestellt da darf ich bedarf machen wo ich will



Das ist wirklich der geilste Grund den ich je gehört habe wieso jemand der eigentlich keinen Bedarf hat Bedarf klickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Herzliches Beileid


----------



## Alien123 (2. August 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> *Nein* dass soll kein heul thread werden
> *Ja* mein kühlschrank ist schon hoffnungslos überfüllt, also
> *Nein* zum Käse
> *Ja* in meinen keller gibt es dagegen noch mehr als genug platz. Außerdem macht es sich immer gut als dd in inzen besoffen zu sein und dadurch omen mit dem schwanzmeter zu verwechseln. Also immer her mit dem wine.           Und noch ein letztes
> *Nein*: ich bin nicht der twink von Damokles und das hier ist auch nicht der 7. erfahrungsbericht



Und es ist doch ein Heul-Thread. Ich versteh auch nicht wieso sich manche Leute das Recht nehmen dies zu dementieren, indem es vorher angekündigt wird.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. August 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> gz du hast den sinn dieses threads um 100% verkannt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein habe ich nicht. Oder was meinst du warum Damokles in seinen Beiträgen niemals Namen verwendet, sondern immer schreibt Priester, Schurke, Krieger usw.?


----------



## Psymes (2. August 2008)

och wie ich diese leute liebe ...

irgendwelche sachen droppen dür deine klasse egal was es ist ob healquip, stoff, leder usw.

genau das gleiche wie beschrieben

"ich kanns ja nochmal gebrauchen" (am besten immer die schamis, hunter uder krieger) .... und was ist es? irgendein teil was +50 healboni für einen priest gibt ... deswegen zock ich keinen priest mehr soviel dazu.

oder noch besser - alle wipen wer lebt komischerweise? der hunter der die ganze zeit afk in der ecke steht, lootet das teil - die gruppe läuft in die inni, irgendeiner geht mal kurz zur pipibox ...

AFKLER"du weißt das alle tod sind und in die inni laufen"
HUNTER"ja"
LEAD"wieso was amcht er? was macht er?"
AFKLER"er LOOTET das item [item gepostet]"
7LEUTE"NEEEEIN, ARSCH, schimpfworte die keiner lesen will"
lead kickt ihn, raid vorbei

fazit = TE


----------



## Imperator22 (2. August 2008)

haha, mich würd interessieren auf welchem "gümmel" Realm du dich herumtreibst :/


MfG


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nein habe ich nicht. Oder was meinst du warum Damokles in seinen Beiträgen niemals Namen verwendet, sondern immer schreibt Priester, Schurke, Krieger usw.?




nenn mir 1 "normalen" menschen dessen wow char so heisst wie einer der oben gennanten. ausserdem wären übereinstimmungen zufall.

mehr möchte ich darüber aber auch nicht diskutieren da es sinnlos ist


----------



## darkjojo2005 (2. August 2008)

sry aber wen juckts?
wer so dumm ist random in kara zu gehen ist selber schuld
und sowieso isses einer von vielen threads zu diesem längst abgenagten thema


----------



## Valax (2. August 2008)

Du spielst WoW auf deinem Deutschen Server - Selbst Schuld kein Mitleid..

Die deutsche WoW Community ist nunmal so wie sie ist - Wenn du solche Erlebnisse vermeiden willst wechsel auf einen Englischen Server..


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

darkjojo2005 schrieb:


> sry aber wen juckts?
> wer so dumm ist random in kara zu gehen ist selber schuld
> und sowieso isses einer von vielen threads zu diesem längst abgenagten thema



Zitat von mir: "Keine gute idee ich weiss aber nach den zahlreichen mimimis über randomgruppen wollte ich mal nachprüfen was dort alles abgeht"

ausserdem selber schuld wenn du den thread liest, die überschrifft sagt genug über dass thema aus


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

Valax schrieb:


> Du spielst WoW auf deinem Deutschen Server - Selbst Schuld kein Mitleid..
> 
> Die deutsche WoW Community ist nunmal so wie sie ist - Wenn du solche Erlebnisse vermeiden willst wechsel auf einen Englischen Server..



ich zitiere mich nochmal selber: "Keine gute idee ich weiss aber nach den zahlreichen mimimis über randomgruppen wollte ich mal nachprüfen was dort alles abgeht"


----------



## Mexchen29 (2. August 2008)

Au Backe. Ich wäre schon nach der Begrüßung wieder gegangen. =)

Ich bin immer mit Randoms in Kara unterwegs und hatte bislang keine Probleme. Also verteufelt mir jetzt bloß nicht die Randomgruppen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. August 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> nenn mir 1 "normalen" menschen dessen wow char so heisst wie einer der oben gennanten. ausserdem wären übereinstimmungen zufall.
> 
> mehr möchte ich darüber aber auch nicht diskutieren da es sinnlos ist


Gib einfach mal Imbadin im Arsenal ein. Du wirst staunen wieviel es davon gibt. Aber hast recht, es ist sinnlos, da eh schon so viele Beiträge von dieser Sorte gibt.


----------



## darkjojo2005 (2. August 2008)

ich habe diesen thread aufgerufen weil ich generell jeden thread lese um einfach informiert zu bleiben
und willste jetzt jedesmal dein zitat benutzen wenn einer sagt selber schuld?
oder haste so wenige hobbys das du unbedingt das random erlebniss probieren musstest?


----------



## Shaguar93 (2. August 2008)

omg dieser imbadin mit " wayne" is bestimmt son trottel  der aufmerksamkeit haben will... kenne genug von solchen leuten  .. " wayne btw ftw lfg " usw -.- also.. ich finde in-game kann mans ja schreiben.. ts kann mans auch noch sagen aber in rl wo keiner das versteht? hmm... naja.. wird dauern ausgelacht ...

mfg Shaguar


----------



## Psymes (2. August 2008)

LOL

ist euch "nichtkiddies" mal aufgefallen dass ihr immer nur "das ist bestimmt so nen kiddie das aufmerksamkeit sucht" benutzt?

und solche kommentare kommen irgendwie imemr von jm der selbst noch ein kind ist - welch ein zufall dass dann immer so zahlen auftauchen wie name93, name94, name95 .... und wenn man sich die leute mal anguggt sind die selber grad mal 14,15,16 jahre alt.

anders argumentieren könnt ihr nicht oder?

und wow ich bin 24 und mutter eines sohnes - bin ich jetzt auch nen kiddie? *rotfl*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadoweffect (2. August 2008)

Hmm, ich hab mir mal vor kurzem gedacht, hab mal wieder Lust Raidleader zu spielen.

Also hab ich um 16 Uhr angefangen Leute für 20 Uhr Magtheridon zu finden.

Ich sags mal so, hab ein optimales Setup hinbekommen, mit Boss erklären (Ich hasse es, bei Maggi vergess ich immer irgendwas zu erwähnen) waren wir in 30min komplett durch und das wipefrei.

WEnn ihr die nötige Kompetenz habt, stellt den Raid selber zusammrn und heult nicht rum.


----------



## Seryma (2. August 2008)

> nö. ich hab den ts server gestellt da darf ich bedarf machen wo ich will
> Death ist leader der darf das auch
> Hunter istn hunter und die machen aus prinzip überall bedarf
> imba trägt auch platte und vielleicht wird er es irgentwann mal brauchen



das sind gründe, die WIRKLICH immer wieder auftauchen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hab mir mal vor kurzem gedacht, hab mal wieder Lust Raidleader zu spielen.
> 
> Also hab ich um 16 Uhr angefangen Leute für 20 Uhr Magtheridon zu finden.
> 
> ...



kommt auf den server an wo du spielst
ausserdem ist das keine frage der kompetenz. sondern eine des zeitaufwands.ich hätte  keine lust 4 stunden lang etwas zu organiesieren, was dann 30min dauert. da habe ich besseres zu tun

aber wenns dir spass macht, bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maga1212 (2. August 2008)

Hi : ),

Ich hatte das auch schonmal fast gleich außer das würfeln^^.

Hatten leute mit blauem/grün/lila eq.

Haben es auch geschafft schnell ts rein und go.

Dann nach dem ersten boss weiter zu moroes trash gecleart,

Dann erklärt der leader die taktik im Ts.

Dann go...alle mobs weg moroes 50% dann heiler oom.

der andere hat erdrosseln drauf klack tot.

tank weg dann der rest der gruppe tot -_-.

Dann war ein wipe der schurke sagt natürlich : Ich bin weg ihr kackboons holt euch erstmal richtiges eq. dann ist er weg. dann alle weg -_- ich war alleine. 

Mfg Maga : ) (War auf dem sever Tirion) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. August 2008)

War ne nette Story aber was wichtiges kann ich leider auch net dazu sagen, was hier noch fehlt. Hoffentlich kommst du nochmal innen Gammelraid damit ich solche Threads lesen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maga1212 (2. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich will nie wieder in so nen raid -_-. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Insgesicht (2. August 2008)

ich weiß garnicht was ihr gegen rnd runs habt? 
find goil hat man immer wat zu lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber den run den du da beschrieben hast ist sicherlich nur eine ausnahme, hab mit meinen twinks schon viele rnd kara runs gemacht, und schon paar knaller gesehen, aber sowas wie deine story zum glück noch nicht.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (2. August 2008)

traurig aber wahr, denn genauso passiert es auf (fast) allen server.


----------



## Maga1212 (2. August 2008)

Jo leider . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (2. August 2008)

Wer auch immer dieser Icekilla war, den hätte ich mit freuden auf ignore gesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immer dieses epic gelaber geht mir auf den Senkel!


----------



## Maga1212 (2. August 2008)

Me ²  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Mfg


----------



## Yoranox (2. August 2008)

Seltsamerweise gehe ich NUR mit randoms kara und in 9 von 10 fällen wirds ein problemloser run. der 10. fall ist dann der, wenn die halbe gruppe noch nie in kara war.
Und ja, ich bin erst 15 was nicht heißt das ich so ein albernes kiddy bin wie der liebe mage im thread (obwohl ich selber auch mage bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grobe verallgemeinerungen sind selten gut und man sollte immer vorsichtig damit umgehen.

Edit: Und wenns mal nich klappt in kara dann am besten frei nach dem motto "Gut gelaunt durchwipen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"
Was mich nur wirklich stört sind leute die für kara 2k+heal fordern oder 50% crit und 1200 spelldmg.Kara war eine inni die man gut mit blau und hero items clearen konnte und da gibt es keinen grund jemanden mit 1500 heal nicht mitzunehmen wenn er seine klasse beherrscht.


----------



## RoebiFiSH (2. August 2008)

RP server ? =)


----------



## Anarchic (2. August 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, es könnte, bzw. wird es sogar ziemlich sicher, diese Namen in WoW geben. Damit schädigst du den Ruf dieser Spieler obwohl sie damit gar nichts zu tun haben. Schon mal daran gedacht?



Heheh....absoluter schwachsinn.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (2. August 2008)

was ich mich frage: wozu braucht man bei einer "angeblichen full epic imba truppe" bitte 3 Healer ?



Anarchic schrieb:


> Heheh....absoluter schwachsinn.


Denkst du ? also 3 nahmen gibts mindestens schon mal bei uns auf m server... immer die crativen idden der kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogarion (2. August 2008)

Ka finde so ein benehmen einfach nur lächelich
aber wayne ^^
sind halt irgendwelche noobs die dan content später
nie entdecken werden und immer noch in kara gimpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (2. August 2008)

Da ist 100% etwas geändert worden und ein bisschen "Kranke-Phantasie" miteingebracht worden *g*
Also wenn ich in eine Random Grp gehe achte ich auch sachen wie:

-/w mit dem leader
-begrüßung in der gruppe
-gruppenzusammenstellung
-ausdrucksweiser der personen in der gruppe

und noch ein paar andere askpekte.

Naja,
Achtet dadrauf, das hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausser ihr wollt in eine "hi, Waz Geeeeht" grp^.^

Lg Euer Ara


----------



## Lillyan (2. August 2008)

Schadowrogué... *kommentarlos schmunzel*

Tja, komisch. Ich war 7 Mal in Kara, 7 Mal mit ner Random-Gruppe und 7 Mal hatten wir keinerlei Probleme.

Außerdem klingt das sehr sehr schlecht erfunden und nichtmal wirklich witzig... falls es das sein sollte...


----------



## Mosebi (2. August 2008)

Ich bin ist jetzt auch immer nur mir Random in den Inis gewesen. (bin ja auch erst 62)

Und ein Trottel ist da eigentlich immer dabei, manchmal war ich es auch der die Scheiße gebaut hat^^


----------



## Euh (2. August 2008)

1. also nachdem was nachm inv im ts abging würd ich direkt leaven.
2. was is daran so schlimm wenn man 16 is? die meisten jungen leute zewichen 16 und 20 haben mehr skill als die ganzen älteren leute, ein freund von mir is 16 und hat bt/hyjal raidlead gemacht...soviel dazu. 16 is so das alter das man akzeptieren sollte, alles darunter sind wirklich kiddies^^


----------



## Squidwârd (2. August 2008)

ich gehe fast jede woche kara random und hab nie probleme. Ich geh allerdings auch nur mit T5-T6 Leuten aus bekannten Gilden vom Realm. (ist jetzt kein ich hab den größten, aber die leute haben halt einfach das nötige spielverständnis).  Wenn ich im LFG sehe Shadowrogue oder Bloodrogue sucht Karamarken run T4+ gehe ich immer von blau equippten mit max paar epic pvp teilen aus und wer auf sowas antwortet is selber schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracocephalus (2. August 2008)

Auch wenn die Namen verändert waren, nehme ich mal an, daß die Originale ähnlich klangen. Das ist das erste Anzeichen. Nehme keine Spieler mit, deren Namen grotesk lächerlich sind. Wenn einer dann auf Egomane macht und den Oberchef spielt, sofort raus. Da hat jemand einen Minderwertigkeitskomplex und kompensiert den als autoritärer Gruppenleiter. Nicht zu verwechseln mit souveränen Leitern, die dabei aber auf Beleidigungen verzichten und klar definierte, sinnvolle Anweisungen geben. Wer all das auch noch aushalten konnte, sollte sich bei der Loot-Begründung absetzen. 

Wie gesagt, es gibt Anzeichen, die man beachtet sollte. Das ist nicht mal vom Alter abhängig, sondern schlicht von der mentalen Einstellung. 

D.


----------



## MadRedCap (2. August 2008)

Sorry, aber das ist eine mehr oder weniger schlechte Kopie von einem Erfahrungsbericht von Damokles. 
Schön, wenn du dich inspirieren lässt, aber deine Geschichte interessiert niemanden, ist stinklangweilig und an den Haaren herbeigezogen. 
Geschweige dem das kein normaler Mensch bei sowas mitgehen würde. Hakt schon am Anfang mit der Logik.

Ach ja, für alle, die ihn nicht kennen, hier das (wesentlich originellere) Original:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...fahrungsbericht


----------



## indi92 (2. August 2008)

Das liegt weder am alter oder an sowas-.-
Leute die keinen skill habn können auch 30 40 oder 50 sein....
klar ich gebs zu 12 jährige spieler habn das spiel vllt nich so drauf wie manch ein anderer aber dass mittlerweile die 15 16 jährigen auch schon von euhc als kiddies bezeichnet werden.. tze

PS: Warum braucht ihr 4 healer für Kara xD?


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist eine mehr oder weniger schlechte Kopie von einem Erfahrungsbericht von Damokles.
> Schön, wenn du dich inspirieren lässt, aber deine Geschichte interessiert niemanden, ist stinklangweilig und an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
> Geschweige dem das kein normaler Mensch bei sowas mitgehen würde. Hakt schon am Anfang mit der Logik.
> 
> ...



ich hab mich nicht insipiereiren lassen
und wieso ich mitgegangen bin hab ich auch schon 10x erklärt
und wenn es dich nicht interessiert, wieso antwortest du dann hier? postcount + 1?


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

indi92 schrieb:


> PS: Warum braucht ihr 4 healer für Kara xD?


anscheinend hatten die beiden tanks schiss vorm sterben


----------



## Ungi (2. August 2008)

ich finde, wenn du schon mit rnd gehst, dann kannst du dir doch vorher und auch im ts schon ein bild machen...

wenn das echt so was wie du beschrieben hast, wäre ich nicht mitgegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiLLa239 (2. August 2008)

wow, sowas krasses sehe ich zu ersten mal...
Ich war auch schon ein paar mal random kara und habe eigentlich keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht...Ich denke du hast einfach viel Pech gehabt.

Ich hätte die Gruppe vermutlich schon sehr viel früher verlassen, mit solchen Menschen verschwende ich nicht meine Zeit.

"pw: un00b" - Sagt eigentlich schon alles

-> Erhol' dich von den Kids! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KiLLa239 (2. August 2008)

(sorry war doppelpost-Fehler)


----------



## Crosis (2. August 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> *N nachmittag*
> 
> *Nein* dass soll kein heul thread werden
> *Ja* mein kühlschrank ist schon hoffnungslos überfüllt, also
> ...


wären net welche deiner ersten worte "*Nein*: ich bin nicht der twink von Damokles und das hier ist auch nicht der 7. erfahrungsbericht" gewesen hätte ich das echt gedacht^^

aber mal so nebenbei
1. PM auch im rnd raid damit halt net solche wie der jäger need machen
2. wenn dann solche spassten leader da sind dann direkt die grp leaven die auf ignore setzen und am besten solange die da sind den iniplatz besetzen damit die net weiter machen können außer mit 9 leuten^^ oda alternativ die im handelschannel/realmforum schlecht machen bzw mit den gildenleader von denen reden wenn sie das net selbst sind der wird im normalfall denen schon erzählen das das so net geht^^


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

KiLLa239 schrieb:


> wow, sowas krasses sehe ich zu ersten mal...
> Ich war auch schon ein paar mal random kara und habe eigentlich keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht...Ich denke du hast einfach viel Pech gehabt.
> 
> Ich hätte die Gruppe vermutlich schon sehr viel früher verlassen, mit solchen Menschen verschwende ich nicht meine Zeit.
> ...



das pw un00b ist frei erfunden weil es glaubich gegen die forenregeln ist ts server zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thedynamike (2. August 2008)

Letztens hatte der Leader einer Random Karagruppe nen 2/8 t6-Magier gekickt weil er zu wenig HP hatte und HP in Kara wichtiger ist als Spelldamage. Er sollte mit s2 Kram wiederkommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> wären net welche deiner ersten worte "*Nein*: ich bin nicht der twink von Damokles und das hier ist auch nicht der 7. erfahrungsbericht" gewesen hätte ich das echt gedacht^^




das habe ich extra dazu geschreiben damit niemand behauptet dass der thread frei erfunden ist


----------



## Stonewhip (2. August 2008)

Könnt ihr mir mal nen Tip geben, wie ich solche Gruppen finde? Ich hab irgendwie immer Pech und finde gute Gruppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ICH WILL AUCH MAL NE ABWECHSLUNG VOM EWIGEN "flawless victory" !!!! (aka "2-Stunden-Kara-Run")


----------



## Psychopatrix (2. August 2008)

Auf madmortem und Hordeseite leuft das um einiges zivilisierter ab .. ma davon abgesehen das fullepic nich gleich fullskill bedeutet ... ich hab schon manchen an die wand gespielt der fullepicc hatte ^^


----------



## Camô (2. August 2008)

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass das nicht wirklich passiert ist, muss wohl sowas wie ne Bewertung vom Humor her:

-1/10

Schlecht zusammengeklaut von anderen Beiträgen, mies umgesetzt und dazu, ich muss es wiederholen, völlig unglaubwürdig.

Außerdem hast du die Namen durch typische Kindernamen wie z.B. Dethwarri ersetzt, um ihre Unfähigkeit und Unreife darzustellen. Soweit so gut ...

... wäre da nicht dein Forenname: Roxxorogue ... mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (2. August 2008)

also erstmal würde es mich interessieren ob du horde oder ally spielst..... ich tippe einfach mal auf ally. ich bin schon oft mit rndms kara gegangen und hatte nur in ausnahmefällen probleme.


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

Sayonara schrieb:


> also erstmal würde es mich interessieren ob du horde oder ally spielst..... ich tippe einfach mal auf ally. ich bin schon oft mit rndms kara gegangen und hatte nur in ausnahmefällen probleme.



ja bin ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mensch schurke um ganz genau zu sein


----------



## rofldiepofl (2. August 2008)

Lol? auf teldrassil is in allen Karagruppen Plündermeister...hab noch nie mit plündern als gruppe gespielt, ziemlich unglaubwürdig


----------



## aldermahn (2. August 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, es könnte, bzw. wird es sogar ziemlich sicher, diese Namen in WoW geben. Damit schädigst du den Ruf dieser Spieler obwohl sie damit gar nichts zu tun haben. Schon mal daran gedacht?


Sorry, aber mit den Namen hast du deinen Ruf schon beim erstellen auf Null gesetzt, das kann keiner verschlimmern


----------



## Takius (2. August 2008)

WoW ist ab 12...


----------



## Corlin (2. August 2008)

Ich hab schon lange aufgegebn irgendeine instance zu pugen !! Ich bekomme zwar andauern whispers "yo willste heroic mech mit uns" oder "wir brauchen noch einen mage for heroic mgt" aber ich sag dann immer nur "no" und damit hats sich dann!

Was ich ja besonders an solchen leute hasse ist "omg du hast ja noch 2-3greens.... sorry aber wir koennen dich nicht mitnehmen" oder aber irgendein noob hunter oder warrior .... nutz irgendein aoe attack genau neben meinem sheep und dann kommt nur "omg du noob"

Das problem is einfach .. leute gucken nur auf die farbe deines equip.... nicht aber auf dein skill selber !! du hast auch nur 1green in deinem equip und du bist nutzlos !! 

wie gesagt ich habs aufgegeben !! irgendwas zu pugen !! und ich hab keine probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Sebasti92 (2. August 2008)

Gibt solche server wo man in 2.5h durch is oder solche wo man nicht durch kommt, ich war immer mt, hab immer das selbe gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (2. August 2008)

Psymes schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> ist euch "nichtkiddies" mal aufgefallen dass ihr immer nur "das ist bestimmt so nen kiddie das aufmerksamkeit sucht" benutzt?
> 
> ...


wayne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es ist doch wohl klar das der junge i-welche probleme hat wenn er jede frage mit "wayne wayne wayne" beantwortet..
damit meinte ich vorhin nur,dass der junge 100% net weiss was wayne bedeutet... 
ich bin 14 und? benutze ich in jedem satz  wayne? nein 
jo bin nochn kind.. sieht man ja an meinem namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sein verhalten is "kiddy-like" 
was hat das damit zu tun das du 24 bist und mutter eines sohnes? oO das will doch keiner wissen ..


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> benutze ich in jedem satz  wayne?



ja:



Shaguar93 schrieb:


> *wayne*?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## anticipation (2. August 2008)

ich hab mit random gruppen in den meissten fällen bessere erfahrungen gemacht, als mit meiner alten gilde...... das will was heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. August 2008)

Anarchic schrieb:


> Heheh....absoluter schwachsinn.


Jo klar sagt jeder solange nicht sein eigener Name darin auftaucht!


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Jo klar sagt jeder solange nicht sein eigener Name darin auftaucht!



ich glaube du soltest diesen und alle zukünftigen, von mir erstellten threads meiden.
schliesslich möchte ich keinen erhöhten blutdruck oder herzinfarkt verursachen

deswegen schreib ich das nächste mal gleich hin:


.                            _____________________
.                           |   Dagonzos müssen........ |                   
.                           |   leider draussen bleiben...|                           
.                           |_____________________|
.  ....................                                           |||
. ....................                                    |||
......................                                             |||
. ....................                                             |||


----------



## Dagonzo (2. August 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> ich glaube du soltest diesen und alle zukünftigen, von mir erstellten threads meiden.


Hast recht. Die waren bisher alle nicht so dolle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (2. August 2008)

Ok zugegeben das was du uns berichtest grenzt ans Extreme.
Allerdings gehe ich Kara/Gruul/Maggi nur mit Rnds, weil meine Gilde da nicht mehr hin braucht.
Und ich hab noch nie so eine schlimme Gruppe gehabt.

OK, einmal ist mir das auch passiert, zufälligerweise Gestern. Mein Maggifarmrun musste leider scheitern an einem Full Epic Schurken mit grüner Mainhand und einem Schamiheiler der (festhalten) sehr gerne Ausdauer Gems mochte und seine 150 Rüstungsverzauberung auf seinem Umhang wohl auch sehr passen fand...

Aber das war ehrlich das einzige mal das ich sowas erlebt habe. In der Regel mache ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Rnd Gruppen.
MfG


----------



## Shaguar93 (2. August 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> ja:


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der war gut


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schön das es wenigstens einen gibt der nicht alles toternst nimmt und noch humor versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Failure (2. August 2008)

Entweder das ist Erfunden oder du bist selber Schuld das du nicht schon am Anfang raus bist!
Ich bin ziemlich oft mit Randoms Kara oder auch manchmal mit meiner Gilde wobei wir auch da immer noch Randoms dabei hatten. Aber sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt. Da ihr keinen Plündermeister hattet ist es klar das sowas passiert! Wer meint das die Lootverteilung bei 10 Leuten gerecht abläuft der irrt nunmal.

Wenn ich in so einer Gruppe gewesen wär hätte ich schon nach der Frage nach dem Equip das Weite gesucht!


----------



## General Failure (2. August 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, es könnte, bzw. wird es sogar ziemlich sicher, diese Namen in WoW geben. Damit schädigst du den Ruf dieser Spieler obwohl sie damit gar nichts zu tun haben. Schon mal daran gedacht?


Damit schädigt er gar keinen Ruf da er erwähnt das die Namen ERFUNDEN sind und wer das lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Selbst wenn es die Namen gibt ist ganz klar das es nicht die selben Spieler sind!

Außerdem lässt sich das ganze mit >erfundenen< Namen viel besser lesen als wenn er nur Mage 1, Priester 4, Deff Tank schreibt!


----------



## Shamanpower (2. August 2008)

Hmm mist sowas aber eine frage wieso ist Shadowe bei dir auf ignore gekommen sie hat doch nichts gemacht?


----------



## Thorat (2. August 2008)

So, also erstens mal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil du mit Randoms ein 6 Sterne Run erwartest.

2.tens: 
Glaub ich dir kein Wort o.O
Ich glaub auch das alle Leute im TS so rumschreien etc....

Edit: gz Crosis, zu dem fantastischen Fullquote :>


----------



## maiorkoenig (2. August 2008)

Ich hab bisher mit random kara runs kaum Probleme gehabt. Dauert zwar meist länger als mit ner Stamm aber habs auch schon mit ner random grp in 2.5 h geschafft.


----------



## Makalvian (2. August 2008)

Seid doch nicht so böse zu Dagonzo, er sucht sich doch nur seine aufgabe für den heutigen abend ^^ 
alle server nach der nameskonstellation des threads absuchen um zu zeigen, dass hier namecalling betreiben wird


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

General schrieb:


> Damit schädigt er gar keinen Ruf da er erwähnt das die Namen ERFUNDEN sind und wer das lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Selbst wenn es die Namen gibt ist ganz klar das es nicht die selben Spieler sind!
> 
> Außerdem lässt sich das ganze mit >erfundenen< Namen viel besser lesen als wenn er nur Mage 1, Priester 4, Deff Tank schreibt!



eben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shamanpower schrieb:


> Hmm mist sowas aber eine frage wieso ist Shadowe bei dir auf ignore gekommen sie hat doch nichts gemacht?



neeee überhaupt nix...
sie hat die lage ja perfekt deeskaliert sodass es gar nicht erst zu streiterein gekommen ist
les dir den startpost nochmal durch. es gibt mindestens 5 stellen wo "shadowé" die gangster "genervt" bzw "provoziert". ist extra mit anfürhrungszeichen geschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zb 
- Shadowé: Oh mann noob wieso haste blase gemacht??
Imbadin: EY ICH WIRD NICH GESCHEIT GEHEALT!!!!1
Ich wär grad fast abgekackt bei den gäulern!

- Shadowé: omg du *PIIIIEEEEEP* hast du keinen schwanz oder wieso machst du hier son scheisstheater?!?!!?

- Paladina: oh ihr seid alle voll fiees!
Paladina verlässt die Gruppe
Imbadin: wayne? ^^
Shadowé: fickt euch!
Shadowé verlässt die Gruppe







*und nochmal an alle die sich fragen wieso ich in der gruppe dribngeblieben bin:*

Karazahn random

Keine gute idee ich weiss aber nach den zahlreichen mimimis über randomgruppen wollte ich mal nachprüfen was dort alles abgeht

Es folgt eine kurze gruppensuche, natürlich im handelschannel; alle namen wurden verändert um Rückschlüsse zu vermeiden:


/2 Schadowrogué: full epic rogue sucht anschluss an erfahrene kara raid gruppe mit erfahrung für farmrun!!!




*
---> hätte ich eine normale gruppe gesucht hätte ich:
- nicht im handelschannel gefragt. bei uns treiben sich dort nämlich die komischsten gestalten ( gangsters usw ) rum
- nicht in diesem ton gefragt
- wär ich mit der gilde kara gegangen*


----------



## Neradox (2. August 2008)

Bin ich glücklich, dass ich seit neuestem eine Kara-Stamm hab, die auch mir eine Chance gibt ;-)


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Seid doch nicht so böse zu Dagonzo, er sucht sich doch nur seine aufgabe für den heutigen abend ^^
> alle server nach der nameskonstellation des threads absuchen um zu zeigen, dass hier namecalling betreiben wird



ich mag aber keine klugscheisser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> So, also erstens mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie passend das der typ auf deinen avatar zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atroniss (2. August 2008)

spielst du Ally?


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> spielst du Ally?



darauf wurde schon geantwortet


----------



## Shaguar93 (2. August 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> wie passend das der typ auf deinen avatar zeigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturmfürst2 (2. August 2008)

Hatte mit randomgrps noch nie probleme. beispiel: /2 lfm karamarkenrun imba grp
invite, invite, ...
ts: .......
TS: alle da?
+++++++++++
gut xxx und yyy tanken. xxx mt
zzz, uuu und iii healen
rest dd
zzz healt xxx, uuu heal yyy und iii ist mt/grpheal

soweit alles klar, jeder weiß was zu tun ist, alle erfahrung.
stehen vor kara, 1 member noch grün/blau
leader erklärt das, meint, er hat erfahrung, ...also try
keine probleme, alle achten auf aggro und pats, alle hören auf ansagen.
kann nicht viel besser laufen, 2 wipes durch unachtsamkeit verschiedener member.

nach 2 stunden kara clear, keiner falsch gewürfelt, auch KEIN hunter, alles super, alle froh.

ging mir schon ein paar mal so, genau so wie in ZA.

Gruul maggi ist da leider was anderes.


----------



## Sulron (2. August 2008)

moin.

was isn das für nen realm? pve/p?
ich bin in ner pvp gilde und geh immer random kara...kann mich nicht dran erinnern in den letzten 10 runs nicht immer n clear run gemacht zu haben (ausser vlt nightbane zwangs fehlender urne) btw es gibt nen plündermeister, dann macht auch keiner need der nicht needen soll.

so long
Sul`


----------



## Exedings (2. August 2008)

@ Threadersteller

1. Du übertreibst
2. Du lügst
3. Ist das bestimmt nicht so passiert ( siehe 1 + 2 )
4. Es gibt auch andere Beispiele ( Randomraid auf Maghteridon (Jeder weiß, dass Magtheridon einfach nur grausam ist mit noobs); im zweiten Try gelegt) 
5. Genau auf Namen, Alter, Gilde schauen
6. Leaven und neue Gruppe Suchen (am besten noch bevor du ID hast ^^ )


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

Exedings schrieb:


> @ Threadersteller
> 
> 1. Du übertreibst
> 2. Du lügst
> ...



kein kommentar
soviel geballte dummheit muss man erstmal verkraften


----------



## Exedings (2. August 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> kein kommentar
> soviel geballte dummheit muss man erstmal verkraften



Oh Entschuldigung, du hast absichtlich übertrieben? Dann kann ich deinen Humor entweder nicht verstehen oder er ist einfach nur grauenhaft.
Übertreibungen sind nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt lustig und du hast den leider völlig überzogen.

Edith meint auch noch: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spichty (2. August 2008)

Leute mit solchen Namen wären auch nicht meine erste Wahl für nen Farmrun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (2. August 2008)

@ TE 

Die Ironische note macht es wirklich lesenswert und ja das ist leider das größte Problem
Es kommen sich Soooo viele unglaublich toll vor.
Die ganzen Klöten Klaus und Porno Ralle Chars die total auf ihr Lila Ecipt abgehen und die unglaublichen RoXXors sind...

Darum gehe ich auch nie raiden (random) es artet fast immer mit Beleidigungen und Finger wundtippen für die Ignore liste aus. (wen es gelingt einen Boss zu looten)

Leider wird das auch bei normalen 5er inis immer schlimmer egal ob Hero oder Normal.


Ich kann nur hoffen das es ihrgentwan den leuten mal auffällt das nicht die MITSPIELER die gegner sind sondern die mit dem Roten Namen und dem Bösen Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## Darkdamien (2. August 2008)

also ganz ehrlich, ich kann solche geschichten immer kaum glauben, mri is noch nie auch nur ansatzweise sowas passiert...
würde mir in der art auch nicht passieren weil ich schon aus der grp leaven würde wenn mir einer sagt dass ich nur TS daten bekomm wenn ich full epic bin lol


----------



## Stonewhip (2. August 2008)

Exedings schrieb:


> @ Threadersteller
> 
> 1. Du übertreibst (warst Du dabei?)
> 2. Du lügst (eine ÜBLERE Unterstellung kannst Du garnicht bringen...)
> ...


Kurz: Du bist raus!


----------



## Roxxorogue (2. August 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Kurz: Du bist raus!



kurz und treffend formuliert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (2. August 2008)

schön geschrieben hab gut lachen können. *g*


----------



## Megamage (2. August 2008)

Lootmaster ist ein geiles System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das ist ja wieder ein Vorurteil gegen Jäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valladion (2. August 2008)

Tja..
so kann´s gehen.
Oder so, wie bei mir eben:
3 Stunden, alle Bosse down, 22 Badges, 3 Deffepics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldraka1 (3. August 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> ´
> Hunter istn hunter und die machen aus prinzip überall bedarf
> imba trägt auch platte und vielleicht wird er es irgentwann mal brauchen


was soll dieser scheiß das hunter auf alles immer und überall need drauf machen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich würfel immer nur auch das was ich wirklich brauche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und auf mehr nicht
ich kann das nicht verstehen das immer solche kommentare kommen müssen...bzw. hast du irgendeinen beweiß dass das die meisten hunter machen
gut dann glaub ich es...aber vorher ist dieser kommentar einfach nur überflüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (3. August 2008)

Naja war schon oft Kara/Gruul rnd, und hatte eig. nie probleme ;D


----------



## NightCreat (3. August 2008)

klingt ein bisschen so das es ausgedacht ist aber sowas kann schon vorkommen was ich allerdings sehr blöd finde dafür jetzt die karazhan id verschwendet zu haben

Ps: war lustig zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aribef (3. August 2008)

lol @ threadersteller... armes schwein, echt xD

aber sowas gibts immer wieder, trauriger weise... 

an den letzten rnd kara run den ich mitgemacht hab, kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern... 2:15min clear, 0 whipes, 22 abzeichen, 2 Kristalle, viel gelache und durch und durch fun...

dazu muss ich sagen so ganz rnd war er nicht... rnd im sinne von -nicht alles gildies- ja, aber sonst alles nur gute player aus diversen freundeslisten...

wer sowieso in einer anständigen Gilde ist, der hat eh einmal in der Woche seinen Markenfarmrun in Kara, wie bei uns - jeden Mittewoch Abend 20-23 uhr, mit schöner Pause nach Kurator, netten unterhaltungen - sprich nicht ein einziges Wort über die Instanz oder die Bosse fällt ausser: LOL wisst ihr noch, früher wär das n whipe gewesen! (wenn mal wieder 2 Gruppen zu viel gepullt wurden, weil unser Tankadin wieder mal kein halt kennt und alles Tankt was rote Schrift hat und untot ist - er liebt untote oO *g*) - alles sehr entspannd...

naja @ threadersteller, du hast mein beileid - es kann nicht jeder so gut haben wie wir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haunse

achja p.s.: wer raidet, ohne plündermeister, hat selbst schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stüssy (3. August 2008)

wayne beudeutet was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (3. August 2008)

Traurig wie einige Jugendliche, naja gut vom geistlichen Alter gesehen Kinder, sich Verhalten. Wie dem auch sei, es gibt auch genug 18+ Menschen die sich genauso dumm verhalten, von daher ist das Wort ,,Kiddy" einfach überflüssig.


Ich habe bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit random Gruppen gemacht, sei es als Allianzlerin oder Hordlerin. Kommt aber auch davon das ich meistens sehr aktiv die meisten Leute in meinen Raid selbst (aus)gesucht habe. Sobald Fragen kommen wie ,,Hat der Tank wenigstens t5?" oder Bitten wie ,,Item XY ist aber meins..!" kommen, nehme ich solche Leute garnicht erst mit.

Fazit : Nimm das Szepter in die Hand und such dir deine Leute selbst zusammen. So kannst du dir sicher sein das du mit vernünftigen Spielern Raidest. Es ist Ratsam einige die öfters Kara farmen wollen in deine Freundesliste zu packen und wieder anzusprechen wenn die ID weg ist.


----------



## Muzzy (3. August 2008)

oh man -.- als ob ... 
1. ich glaub nicht das diese story Wahrheit beinhaltet und 
2. kannst du nicht von einem Vorfall das ganze verallgemeinern

ich bin sehr oft mit rdms kara gegangen und habe nie probleme gehabt


----------



## Tumasz (3. August 2008)

Geil gut geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coyote1210 (5. August 2008)

so auch ein senf von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zumal war ich 2 mal mit random in kara , beim 1 hat es mit ah und krach geklappt ohne nightbane , ohne siehhuf , ohne nethergroll .
weil andere aussage für gimp diese bosse droppen eh nix gutes oder sind eh nur 1-2 marken die wir auslassen am ende sind es 4.5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. randoom run hatten wir einen tank der ziemlich gut ausgestattet war und trotzdem ned höher als 300 bps kam wo er um die 900 machen musste und nein er hatte kein sdr , stand auch kein beruhigendes totem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich gehe aus diesen gründen nicht random da rein ..

1 . weil ich mich gerne mit bekannten leuten in ts unterhalte .
2 . alle bosse legen will und wirklich alle bis auf keller somit alle marken mitnehmen möchte .
3 . taschenuhr und kropfband von maid droppen bei mir nie und wenn ich random gehe und das ein anderer bekommt würe ich meinen monitor fressen denk ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4 . weil ich auf keinen fall meine id verscheissen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das sind genug punkte vorerst mal .


und zu solchen leute wie imbadin und co. sobald sie dich einladen und solche komische frage stellen wie equip ob komlett lila oder nicht da musst dir mal denken ob du mitgehst oder nicht .spätestens mit der mülltonnen aussage kannst die gruppe verlassen weil das zu 99.99999999999999999 nix wird .
zumal können alle halb blau sein bis auf mt sogar der kann vereinzelt blaues tragen , solange die item werte stimmen vrzauberungen und sockeln auch


zum glück bin ich auf einen realm wo solche gimps gefiltert werden und ned lange durchhalten , sogar ich mach mir ab und zu sorgen keinen blödsinn zu schreiben weil sich das verdammt schnell rumspricht , nur habe ich ein vorteil das mich sehr viele kennen und ich mit ihnen gut auskomme .



aber was mir am wenigsten eingeht ist das man auf sachen bedarf macht was man ned braucht , das ist krank und Paladina ich stehe voll und ganz zu dir komm auf meinen Realm und wir holen deine handschuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bei uns wird es so handgehabt vor dem dissen wird geschaut ob jemand es für main braucht - dann 2,3 equip - falls da auch keiner need hat dann wird es gedisst von dem enchanter der vorher festgelegt ist und die splitter werden alle am ende aufgeteilt , die was einige sachen bekommen haben passen meistens oder die schnell aus gruppe müssen wegen schlafen oder was anderem .


na das war mal von mir lg Faith


----------



## Coyote1210 (5. August 2008)

ah bevor ich vergesse Roxxorogue hat auch nicht viel mit mittelalterlicher zeit zu tun , ist kein einfallsreicher name für wow oder zu einfallsreich , nimm das nicht als angriff , schmeiss die 8 euro raus und geb dir nen netten namen wo man sich denkt hey cooler name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (5. August 2008)

Die ersten Runs in Kara habe ich auch mit einer recht chaotischen Truppe verbracht. Wir haben auch nicht wirklich viel gelegt und meistens war es nur teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ABER seit ich mit meiner Gilde Kara gehe, kann es manchmal auch recht "öde" sein ... weil es doch sehr reibungslos und glatt durchgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da denke ich dann schon manchmal an die gute alte Anfangszeit zurück wo sich der zweiter Heiler verirrt und von ner Treppe in den Tod stürzt, nicht zurückfindet alleine und der Jäger losgeht um den Heiler zu begleiten, dann rennen beide gemeinsam in unsichtbare Mobs und pullen, nachdem die beiden tot sind kommt die Gruppe dann zu uns und wir wipen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nett ist auch 4 Mal hintereinander zu nah an die Maid zu laufen und zu wipen (wieder der zweite Heiler) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achja ... lustig war's auf jeden Fall (auch oder gerade im TS), da brauchte man keinen Fernseher mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## essey (5. August 2008)

Ich gehe fast immer Kara Random, da ich recht wenig Zeit habe und dann meist spontan entscheide, ob ich nu nen raid schaffe oder nicht. Auch wenn in der Gilde nur n paar Leute Zeit haben, füllen wir den Rest gerne mit Randoms auf. Habe da bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich bevorzuge da allerdings die "normalen" Gruppen. Bin zwar mittlerweile "fast" fullepic, lege jedoch wert auf ne nette Gruppe.

Farm-Runs kommen für mich nicht in Frage, da ich den Run genießen möchte. Ich gehe recht selten Kara und nehm mir dann auch gerne die Zeit dafür.

Meine Randomgruppen hatten bisher immer einen fähigen und vor allem sehr netten, sympathischen Raidleiter. Davon findet sich immer einer und wenn nicht, mach ichs halt selber. Dauert halt etwas länger aber wen interessiert, ist ja schließlich kein Marken-Run. Wenn damit jemand nicht einverstanden ist, dann soll er doch gehen.

&#8364;: wenn dann eben jemand dabei ist, der seine Klasse (noch) nicht so gut beherrscht, wird es ihm eben erklärt. Das bringt dann wirklich allen Beteiligten was. Wenn mich ein anderer Warri anspricht und Ratschläge gibt, bin ich auch sehr dankbar. Genauso versuche ich anderen Kriegern und Jägern zu helfen, ihre Klasse besser zu beherrschen.


----------



## Stonies (5. August 2008)

Da sieht manns mal wieder:mit randoms raiden ist wie mit Schattenverwundbarkeit drauf bei der Jahresversammlung der Gebrechenshexer in die Bowle zu pinkeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (5. August 2008)

Arme Socke!
Naja, ich hätte schon nach diesen paar Sätzen geleavt:


> /p Icékîllà: was fürn equi haste? Full epic oder noob crap? ( wie siehts mit deiner Ausrüstung aus? Ist alles episch oder läufst du immer noch mit grünen/ blauen Sachen rum? )
> /p Ménhuntèr: tach
> /p Schadowrogué: nabend. Habt ihr ts am start?
> /p Icékîllà: nur wennde full epic bist!!!!
> ...



Und den Icekilla würde ich ignorieren.

MfG

P.S. Ich glaube schon, dass es so abgegangen ist, man erlebt viel scheiß während der Urlaubs- und Ferienzeit!


----------



## Mab773 (5. August 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> wenn du doch nicht vollständig episch ausgestattet sein solltest werden wir zu dir nach hause kommen und ein Attentat auf deine Mülltonne vollführen


lmao, made my day


----------



## klogmo (22. September 2008)

Da bin ich ja Froh das ich nie Random Gruppen finde wenn ich mal suche, und wenn ich mal finde dann ist es in 9 von 10 Fällen eine richtig hute Gruppe.


----------



## Shany1991 (22. September 2008)

Nette Geschichte^^ 

Aber naja, Randoms sind net so schlimm, ich gehimmer Kara, Gruul, Maggie,SSC und TK random, und teilweise auch schon MH, sind dann abern ur bis zum 3ten boss gekommen, naja^^


----------



## BleaKill (22. September 2008)

zu geil


----------



## Urengroll (22. September 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist eine mehr oder weniger schlechte Kopie von einem Erfahrungsbericht von Damokles.
> Schön, wenn du dich inspirieren lässt, aber deine Geschichte interessiert niemanden, ist stinklangweilig und an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
> Geschweige dem das kein normaler Mensch bei sowas mitgehen würde. Hakt schon am Anfang mit der Logik.
> 
> ...





Sehr schön, das du für uns alle sprichst. Ich denke er wollte niemanden nachmachen oder so.
Und da ich ähnlich Erfahrungen selber gemacht habe(nicht Kara aber andere Randomgruppe)zweifele ich nicht an der Glaubwürdigkeit des TE's.
Ich selber gehe gerne Random Kara und habe auch immer super viel Glück mit den ganzen Gruppen.
Man unterhält sich ja als 1. mit dem Leader und da kann man schon viel heraus bekommen.


----------



## Seko! (22. September 2008)

Ich bin auch ziemlich oft Kara Rnd oder andere Raidinis und es läuft fast immer gut.
Ich bin 16, und es hat sich noch nie einer darüber beschwert das ich den Raid falsch leite.

Ich hatte mal einen 14 Jährigen Raidleiter, ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, der hat seinen Job gut gemacht.

So eine Sache hat mit Intelligenz und Reifheit zu tun und nicht mit dem Alter leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (23. September 2008)

Joar Random Grp im Allgemein is immer so nen Thema.

Kleines gimik aus meinem Heutigen Daily hero im BK

Ich Tank, Priester heilt

Magier,Schurke und Shamy machen schaden (so der plan)

ok ich marke die erste grp alles wunderbar

wir kommen zu den wichtelgruppen

Wichtel 1st einer ST der ander Sheep

schurke rennt hin kopfnusst den einen. (ok dann halt so)
1 sec später magier sheept ihn
mobgrp rennt los ich kümmer mich direkt ums ST... Shamy fängt vor mir noch ab 3 sec später shamy down.

3 mobs grp weiter selbes spiel
ich ihn erinnert wegen antanken lassen.
der shamy war T5+ equipt und fuhr ordentlich DMG d.h. aggro halten viel schwer
ich ihn gemaht er soll n bissl auf seine aggro aufpassen.
was macht er?? er zieht sich bis auf schultern,stiefel und hut aus.
Ok wenn er meint

er bekommt wieder aggro weil wegen nicht antanken usw rums 2 schläge down
er zog hut aus und ich benutzte mein ruhestein das wir bis zum boss bestimmt alle min 1 mal der shamy 4 mal gestorben sind.


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (23. September 2008)

um nochmal auf den startpost zurückzukommen:

also spätestens wenn leute, die nen markenrun machen wollen, 4(!!!!) heiler mitnehmen(selbst wenn man das erste mal reingeht nimmt man nur 3 mit...), würd ich als erstes mal nachhaken, woher sie das taschengeld haben, sich full-epic-chars bei ebay leisten zu können......und dann die grp verlassen.

und überhaupt handelt es sich meistens wenn so nen umgangston herrscht wie von dir beschrieben eh um 12 jähre großkotze, mit denen man nix zu stande kriegt. ich war auch schon mit richtig geilen rnd-gruppen drin, aber oft wird man halt auch enttäuscht


----------



## Alutia1992 (23. September 2008)

richtig coole geschichte... die es bei mir aber nie geben würd da ichn equip check mach und ausserdem ehh fast nur freunde mit nehm aber jede woche kara clear mach mit verschiedenen gruppen ... aber hab mich eben voll kaputt gelacht xD


----------



## Alutia1992 (23. September 2008)

ahso und ich nehm 1-2 healer mit reicht LOCKER!!!


----------



## Kalisan (23. September 2008)

Na das ist dochmal geil. Noobraidleader + nixkönnen = Unfähiger Raidleader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit Random grp...auf welchem Server spielst du denn?


----------



## Alutia1992 (23. September 2008)

auf gilneas gehts eigl. ganz gut ab mit randoms bzw allgemein pve


----------



## Gnap (23. September 2008)

naja mal so am rande ich würd ja 1. schon garned mit ner grp mitgehen die fragt "ey voll epic" und 2. würd ich auch nie jmd mit nehmen der sein gear als "voll epic" bezeichnet xD! das sind meist irgend welche pvp arena boons *würg*


----------



## Qonix (23. September 2008)

Also ich geh überhaupt nichts mehr mit Randoms, ausser mir ist sau langweilig und ich will diese Ini nicht wirklich machen sondern geh einfach so rein.


----------



## Ben86rockt (23. September 2008)

4 Heiler das ist sowieso zum scheitern verurteilt.....^^

das heil ich allein (vorraussetzung nen shadow dabei)

aber nette geschichte....^^


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (23. September 2008)

Naja, was erwartest du wenn die Leute schon Icekilla, Shadowrogue, Deathwarri und Imbadin etc heissen?

Spätestens wenn ich gesehen hätte wie die heissen hätte ich die Grp verlassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (23. September 2008)

Also auf Azshara (horde) Sind rnd Raids ganz normal und Kara - Mh geht clear

Equip check vorrausgesezt


----------



## Lisutari (23. September 2008)

Lieber Roxxorrouge. 
Nachdem du dir ja einen sehr schlechten ruf Troll (jemand der sinnlos-Threads zum Provozieren eröffnet Troll, Wikipedia) erarbeited hast, habe ich auch hier etwas aus der untersten Schublade erwarted, aber das war unter dem Schrank...

1) Es ist ein unglaublich billiger Fake von Damokles
2) Es sind noch andere Sätze gestohlen und teilweise voll Zitiert
3) In dem Text sind mehr Klischees als ich ertragen kann

Das das ganze sowios zu 100% erfunden ist brauche ich ja eigentlich nicht erwähnen...

Fazit-

Von allen Forenmitgliedern die ich nicht mag, bist du der schlimmste.


----------



## Catty89 (23. September 2008)

hm

auf anub'arak baue ich als MT meine randomsraids selbst auf, sprich ich such mir die Leute genau aus. mitlerweile ist jeder ZA mit 3 truhen möglich, am samstag hatten wir die vierte truhe um nur 2 minuten verpasst (mit randoms!)

kara markenrun ist mitlerweile uninteressant. ich frage meinen heilerkumpl und meleeschami kumpl rest wird mit grün/blaunaps genommen, dann gehma mit 1 tank und 1 heiler + 8 dds karazhan (langt eh) und ham nach 2 std trotz lowequippter nubs die ini durch weil 2 dds mehr die zeit ausmachen. dann ham am ende noch ein paar leute ein paar epics und sind froh und ich hab meine 22 marken
thhxhxhthxhx


----------



## Sascha_BO (23. September 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> [...]
> /w from Deathwarri: hey wir haben scho 5 leute! Willsu invi?
> /w to Deathwarri: jo immer her damit ;D
> Schadowrogué hat sich der Gruppe angeschlossen
> ...


SPÄTESTENS an der Stelle wäre ich persönlich ja freiwillig ausgestigen, obwohl _*"was fürn equi haste? Full epic oder noob crap?"*_  ja auch schon hart an der Grenze des nötigen ist... von der Art sich auszudrücken mal ganz abgesehen.
Sorry, aber meine Schmerzgrenze bei solchen Assi-Kids liegt halt extrem niedrig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (23. September 2008)

Hmm, also ich hab auch ein Tankadin. Ich gehe mit 2 healer friends nach kara und fühle den rest mit randoms auf. Die Randoms können sich noch so dämlich anstellen, wipen ist ja fast unmöglich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (23. September 2008)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich hab auch ein Tankadin. Ich gehe mit 2 healer friends nach kara und fühle den rest mit randoms auf. Die Randoms können sich noch so dämlich anstellen, wipen ist ja fast unmöglich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joa so kenn ich das auch ^^


----------



## Altglienicker (23. September 2008)

Oh man wasn der "Icékîllà" fürn kAckb00n ey ...
Aus soner grp. wäre ich gleich wieder raus. Da würd ich lieber auf ne ID verzichten als
mit solchen naps kara zu rocken. Solche Spinner sind das  dann bestimmt auch noch die full epic pvp kara gehn.


Oder: 

/p Icékîllà: death und imba tanken ( ; ) pala healt ( , ) ich & rest macht dmg
/p Icékîllà: also noch 3 healer


rofl - gestern bei uns im /2 Haben welche 3 Tanks für kara gesucht, genauso sinvoll.

Kara in 2 Stunden, mit sone nap an der Spitze!? -lol- 

Ich hab lead ich mach bedarf, ich stell ts² ich mach bedarf ... oh man solche leute sollten weiter Tetris zocken gehen.

RND Kara, möglich ist es in 2 h clear zu haben, selbst wenn da noch grün/blau equipte mal mit drinne sind.
Full Epic is ned alles. den PvP kann jeder nap haben.


dein Fazit ... Öhm, bevor man sich ne ID versaut, hat man meißt die möglichkeit die Leute im /raid channel zu erleben und bei
dem was der rausgehanun hat wären Leute mit gesundem Menschenverstand gleich raus gegangen.


----------



## Thimothy (23. September 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> GZ du hast gerade den 500sten Beitrag in diesem Jahr zu diesen Thema geschrieben.
> 
> Übrigens Namen dürfen hier nicht erwähnt werden. Das wollte ich mal nur so am Rande erwähnen



Du solltest Lesen lernen ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (23. September 2008)

Ich war kürzlich mit meinem Eleschami beim Eventboss, da droppt auf einmal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich es mir erstmal genau angeschaut (man möchte ja nichts falsch machen)

da meint der Heilschami gleich "Für mein Offequip und geht auf Bedarf.

"Na toll!" Denk ich mir und habs glücklicherweise gewonnen! Dann dropts nochmal und der Heiler hats auch gekriegt. Dann droppt auf einmal: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heilschami auf Bedarf und ich auf Bedarf. Ich kriegs

Heilschami: "eeeeyyy?? Was soll das?? Das ist eindeutig Heilequip!"

Ich: "Mag sein aber ich kanns auch brauchen für mein Offequip!" (man muß dazu sagen ich hab Skill 41/0/20)
Er: "Ich habs vorhin wenigstens gesagt das ich auf Bedarf gehe!"
Ich: "Genau! Und da du auf Bedarf bin dachte ich mir gleiches Recht für alle!"

Dann hat er sich erst aufgeregt gemeint für sowas gibts ne IgnoreListe und hat die Gruppe verlassen!

Jetzt wollt ich mal wissen wie ihr drüber denkt! War es richtig oder falsch von mir?


----------



## florian_r (23. September 2008)

bei uns aufm server gehts recht easy mit rnd gruppen, gibt aber auch immer ein gear check bevor man loslegt ^^

war schon richtig von dir, ich hasse zwar leute die auf items fürs offgear need machen und man selber da nochn blaus hat, doch in deinem fall wars korrekt ^^


----------



## pri3st (23. September 2008)

Ich finds rnd eigentlich mal garnicht so schlecht, um zu gucken wie andere grp es angehen. Aber man muss schon abschätzen können, wie die Leute drauf sind und bei der Grp hätte ich schon nach der Begrüßung im Raidchannel geleaved  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Liwanu (23. September 2008)

Hi,

also schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich reichlich mit Random Grps gesammelt. Ich zähle mich zwar selbst nicht zu den besten Spielern, aber mache ich selbst eine Random Grp auf, so schaue ich mir die leute schon genau an. 

Wir bauen unsere Gruppe aus ca. 6 Spielern auf, die sich blind in Kara auskennen und sehr gutes equip aufweisen (Tank, Healer, DD).Diese Spieler sorgen für einen reibungslosen ablauf und verhindern so zusagen, dass der Kara run scheitert. Zudem werden noch 4 weitere Spieler mitgenommen, die schlechter equippt sind, oder noch nie in Kara waren. Letzens haben wir einen Hexer mitgenommen der frisch level 70ig geworden ist.

Glücklich konnte er sich auf jedenfall schätzen, den alles was an stoff gedroppt ist, hat er bekommen. Die andere Stoffträger waren so nett, dass sie auf Items verzichtet haben - obwohl Sie selbst ein paar Teile gebrauchen könnten - stattdessen wurde es dem frischen 70iger gegegeben.

Die Runs dauern zwar länger - ca. 3 h aber es es macht jeden spaß - und das ist das wichtigste.

Es gibt halt echt armselige Spieler, die sich auf ein Niveau begeben, dass man sich nicht antun sollte. Aber es gibt auch wirklich nette und gute Spieler, mit denen man sich im TS prima unterhalten kann, sowie auch geschriebenes Leserlich rüberkommt.


----------



## Sascha_BO (23. September 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Du wirklich Bedarf hattest isses vollkommen ok, dafür gibts den Bedarf-Button ja schließlich.
Wenn ich was sehe das ich gebaruchen kann ist es mir völlig schnurz ob andere sich aufregen, nur weil einer zuerst schreit hat er kein Vorrecht auf irgendwas. Also gleiches Recht für alle... sofern denn WIRKLICH Bedarf für den Char besteht. Ich hasse es auch, wenn einem ein nötiges Teil "wegbedarft" wird und der glückliche Gewinner entzaubert das Teil dann nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (23. September 2008)

moin...

auch wenn der TE schon nen 1000sten Beitrag geschrieben hätte.

Wegen solchen, wie da beschriebenen, Leuten wird es immer schlimmer. Ich weis nicht was in deren Kopf rumgeht.

Mich kotzt es nur an, dass des wegen nur wenige noch Rdm gehen und man im LFG stundenlang nach Grp sucht und irgendwann aufgibt.

Entweder alle halten sich für Imba, weil sie full-lila sind (am besten noch S2-Tank HAHA) oder sie vergessen, wie sie angefangen haben.
Oder wurden diese Leute durch alle Inis gezogen und haben sich schnellstens full ausgestattet? 

/ironie on
Oder gibts den IMBA-Button beim erstellen
eines Chars? Mit welchem Patch? Bei mir sind leider alle Slots voll.
/ironie off

Soweit.... Grüße


----------



## WB.Letho (23. September 2008)

Hmmmm find ich interessant. Also das schlimmste, was mir je in Kara passiert ist, ist dass Kurator erst in der 4. Anrufungsphase lag ^^

Sowas mit dem loot kann eigentlich garnicht passieren, dafür gibts nämlich nen PM - ok, wenn der PM zu der nerd-Truppe gehört, kann man da nichts machen, aber es lässt sich fast in jedem Falle vorher herausfinden, was für Leute das sind. Ich habs als Tank vielleicht einfacher, weil ich prinzipiell Chef im raid bin und sobald die Gruppe gefüllt ist, erstmal klarstelle, dass ich den loot nach dem need > offneed - Prinzip verteile -> FFA bedeutet für mich lediglich, dass jeder würfeln darf, weil es keine DKP gibt. Es gibt mehr als genug Spieler, die FFA als "ich darf würfeln, worauf es mir bliebt" verstehen, das schonmal dazu führte, dass ein T5 + markengear equipter holy priest einem blau equipten Schurken den T4-Kopf fürs shadowgear weggerollt hat - sowas kann meiner Meinung nach nicht sein und wird unter meinem lead auch nie vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N00blike (23. September 2008)

Hm naja ich weiss ja nich was du dir für gruppen bastelst.... 
Mein letzter clear run war am samstag abend... um 23 uhr ne grp aufgemacht (gut das schließt dann schon mal die unter 14 jährigen aus)
Grp sah so aus:
1 Pala Tank
1 Offi Krieger(waffen geskillt)
1 Mage
2 Schamis (1 heal, 1 ele)
1 Heal Priester
2 Hexer
1 Eule
1 Shadow

50% der grp war full epic (pve equip)
der rest war so naja equipt zb einer der hexer lag vom dmg unter dem tank wusste er auch das er eher schlecht ist aber naja er leistet seinen support...
keine 3 h und ohne einen wipe! 
haben uns bei den meisten mal vorher das arsenal angeschaut aber auch nicht bei allen... insgesamt war niemand weiter als t4 equippt...
ich bau lieber 1-2 std ne grp als schnell und dann gehts in die hose....
der letzte rnd gruul raid ging auch in einem durch mit nur einem wipe aber auch nur weil er autolaufen an hatte und vor gruul gelaufen ist....
fast jeder hero run ist rnd bei mir...hin und wieder erwischt man mal ne scheiss grp aber größtenteils können die leute einigermaßen zocken...
Da hatte ich schon schlimmere gildeninterne kara/gruul runs als die rnd gruppen!
Und zum ninja looten kann ich nur eins sagen: Plündermeister! den übernimmt meist der der die grp aufstellt...
Hast ne schlechte erfahrung gemacht dennoch ist das nicht die regel! Und wenn die leute schon vor dem run so einen müll von sich geben wie "wen du nicht voll epic bist kommste nicht mit" würde ich schon mal nicht mitgehen! Die Blau/lila leute spielen meist viel besser!

naja meine erfahrung!


----------



## Azareus One (28. September 2008)

Euh schrieb:


> 1. also nachdem was nachm inv im ts abging würd ich direkt leaven.
> 2. was is daran so schlimm wenn man 16 is? die meisten jungen leute zewichen 16 und 20 haben mehr skill als die ganzen älteren leute, ein freund von mir is 16 und hat bt/hyjal raidlead gemacht...soviel dazu. 16 is so das alter das man akzeptieren sollte, alles darunter sind wirklich kiddies^^


*HUST* 
ich bin 14, und die meisten halten mich für 16+, weil ich mich doch einigermaßen anständig benehmen kann...


----------



## Seit Jahren in Deutschland (28. September 2008)

Bestimmt auf Frostwolf


----------



## Heka19 (28. September 2008)

Aceton schrieb:


> das ist hakt das problem...
> 
> 16 jährige mit full epic equip halten sich für ganz große leute, die natürlich full epic sein müssen um nen kara-farmrun zu machen...
> 
> so lächerlich eifnach,,,



ich bin 15 und auch "full epic" und denke nicht so.
da bin ich ja mal gespannt was mich nächstes Jahr plötzlich dazu bringt mich für ganz groß zu halten etc...
so viel zu dieser Aussage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixler (28. September 2008)

Hm kommt vor wenn man rnd kara geht hatte das auch schon das manche viel needen.


Dazu ne kleine Geschichte über nen naja sagenwa mal  gewöhnungsbedürftig kara run. Grp sthet geht los besetzung undwwichtig alle t4+ eq vllt 2-3 die noch was brauchen. Naja jedenfalls gabs da einen pala der ein Verhalten an den tag gelegt hat was dreistheit nicht zu überbieten ist. Er hat für alles was er tragen konnte ( palas können fast alles tragen, leider -.-) bedarf gemacht. Der Pm hat ihm dann noch munte ralles gegeben wodrin er gewonnen hat. Zu info er konnte nicht entzaubern. Am ende des abends hatte er ungelogen 14 sachen erwürfelt. Zu seinen Errungenschaften zählten u.a Vermächtnis,Tuch des Schattenhäschers, Schattenumhang von Dalaran,Ring der Wiederkehr sowi lederheal eq und Blutschrei. Schlimm war vorallem, da ser heal eq im t4 bereich hatte und er völlig sinnlos sachen geneedet hat die von ein paar leuten für das 2. eq gedacht waren. Naja soviel dazu.


----------



## KArzzor (28. September 2008)

Eig. recht lustig aber total fies....armer grün blau equipte..freu mich immer wen die was tolleres bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


solange ich es nicht auch brauche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bäriderbär (28. September 2008)

guckt euch die namen von den leuten an, dann weiß man meistens was auf einen zukommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beutelratte (28. September 2008)

@topic:

omg hat der ... wie hieß er gleich Icekilla oder so nachdem auftritt net mindestens 9 tickets gekriegt ?


----------



## Der_Shade (28. September 2008)

zum Glück gibt es Ausnahmen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Focht (28. September 2008)

is ja hart......ich geh eh fast nur per gilde in inzen


----------



## Cumbulli (28. September 2008)

@Scrätcher

Du warst beim Eventboss und da dropen die 2 trinkets ?

Sorry , aber das eine Trinket für heiler dropt in Karazhan und das für DD Caster gibts über 41 abzeichen 

vielleicht stimmt auch nur der Link nicht 


MFG  Cumbulli


----------



## deathmagier (28. September 2008)

Cumbulli schrieb:


> @Scrätcher
> 
> Du warst beim Eventboss und da dropen die 2 trinkets ?
> 
> ...



beim eventboss droppen 2 dinger die nur nen anderen namen haben aber genau die selben werte die wird er meinen


----------



## Krypterian (28. September 2008)

./beileid @treadersteller....


ist bei uns auf dem server fast immer so mit random gruppen -.-


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (28. September 2008)

Naja mit Randomgruppen klappts meistens nicht... 
Zumindest bei Kara.


----------



## Razzor07 (28. September 2008)

Ich war gestern erst wieder mit einer Random Grp und musste sagen das es sehr gut lief. Es könnte auch daran liegen das keine Kinder dabei waren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marganos (28. September 2008)

Also ich hab mir Kara FFA Raids sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht !
Fast alle immer clear runs.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (28. September 2008)

wenn auch ausgedacht...recht lustig....    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Racios (28. September 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> [...]
> Vielleicht gibt es mit wotlk aber auch ein neues archievement:
> *Seit nach einem Karazahn Farmrun bei den meisten Mitspielern auf ihrer Ignoreliste.*
> [...]
> euer Roxxorogue



Das war der einzige Zeitpunkt, an dem ich schmunzeln musste.
Sonst .... MÖÖÖÖÖP
Durchgefallen.

Edit: www.seitseid.de


----------



## Gott92 (28. September 2008)

total geil xD alle flamen den TE das es diese thema ja schon sooo oft gegeben hat, aber dass bereits 5mal genannt wurde, dass es sowas schon gibt interessiert keinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsóul (28. September 2008)

Immer wieder lustig sowas zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Beileid wer so was erleben muss.


----------



## Dracius (28. September 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> ICH: main dd



gibts sowas au^^`? ;P


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Dracius schrieb:


> gibts sowas au^^`? ;P


das sind die, die den längsten ham wollen und im dmg meter oben stehen wollen :>


----------



## Mjuu (28. September 2008)

wie es wieder ankotzt....ALLE, die unter 18 sind, werden mit solchen Behauptungen wieder als kindisch dargestellt. Die Leute die sich andauernd aufführen müssen á la: "Musst du nicht schlafen gehen" oder "Es ist schon spät, Mutti ruft gleich" lassen sich auf ein noch niedriges Niveau herab.


----------



## ragosh (28. September 2008)

ich war gestern mit einem random kara markenrun in 2 stunden durch kein einziger wipe. ihr müsst halt aufpassen was für leute ihr in der gruppe habt.
wenn schon einer mit seiner: i bin gangsta, oida! sprache kommt solltet ihr die gruppe meiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urgosch (28. September 2008)

ich kenn das war einma mit als rnd healer kara na ja ham nichts geschaft da die meisten sich schon am vortag bis zum teather durchgeschlagen haben da sind wir dann so oft gestorben das der leader alle beleidigt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war scheiße aba ich glaube das das jedem ma pssieren muss damit er weiß das rnd grps scheiße sind ^^


----------



## derwaynez (28. September 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> *N nachmittag*
> 
> *Nein* dass soll kein heul thread werden
> *Ja* mein kühlschrank ist schon hoffnungslos überfüllt, also
> ...


tolle geschichte


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

war dafür echt nen fullquote nötig?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heidenherz (28. September 2008)

4 Heiler? O.o wie kommt man auf die Idee? für was braucht ihr 4 Heiler? 
Aber stimmt schon Random ist meist die schlechtere Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab aber auch schon Random Gruppen gehabt in dennen wir da in 2h durch sind.


----------



## Megamage (28. September 2008)

Also ich hatte immer Glück mit Rnd gruppen, habe sogar mit ner Rnd mal Kara in 2Stunden clear gehabt!


----------



## rendezvous. (28. September 2008)

Der TE ist der dumme scheiss Nap..hättest dir schon denken können das du mit 4 healer nicht n farmrun machen kannst. lowb0b


----------



## Elito (28. September 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> *Wayne; ugs; Abk. für Wipe After everY Noob Enemy*


*


ROFLMAO Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Collectorlegend (28. September 2008)

hab bald mein 4ten 70er und das Equip stammt fast alles aus 5er Heros und Raids mit Randoms.
Mein Fazit:
5er inis hab ich mit Randoms meistens keine Probleme.Bei Kara,Gruul,Maggi ist 50:50 ;ZA gehts zu 3/4 schief aber Random SSC,The Eye kannst  total knicken;Mh und BT würde ich mit Randoms nie probieren.Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung auf Mannoroth.


----------



## the Whitewolf (28. September 2008)

Also

Ich bin bisher immer nur random Kara gegangen^^ und wir hatten nie jmd dabei der Stress gemacht hat plündermeister an kann keienr bedarf würfeln, naja und hab bisher mit jeder rnd grp auch schon kara in 2h durch gehabt 1mal sogar mit nur 1 wipe und da waren sogar 2 dabei die nicht mal epic trugen


----------



## HugoBoss24 (28. September 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> *N nachmittag*
> 
> *Nein* dass soll kein heul thread werden
> *Ja* mein kühlschrank ist schon hoffnungslos überfüllt, also
> ...




jo sowas passiert schonmal^^


----------



## cicon (28. September 2008)

Voll dumm solche Leute 0_x
Die Paladine tut mir leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomthebest (28. September 2008)

HugoBoss24 schrieb:


> jo sowas passiert schonmal^^



toller fullquote, sieht gut aus


----------



## Goschie (28. September 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> ...
> /p Icékîllà: k aber wenn nich hast gibt’s raid auf deine trashtonne!! ( wenn du doch nicht vollständig episch ausgestattet sein solltest werden wir zu dir nach hause kommen und ein Attentat auf deine Mülltonne vollführen)
> ...



Spätestens hiernach wäre ich schon weg gewesen^^


----------



## BlizzLord (28. September 2008)

Oh ja wieder eine total überzogene Geschichte... Jaja sowas lieben wir, vorallem wurde da jedes klischee erfüllt. Wie es in jeder "glaubwürdigen" geschichte die in diesem Forum gepostet wurde/wird.


----------



## Xyman2001 (28. September 2008)

^^ geile grp 

aber Hunter istn hunter und die machen aus prinzip überall bedarf

Oo !!!!!

kenn das auch suchen guten dd`ler dann wird man vollgelabert wegen eq
und der der ein so mustert hat S1 an dazu kann man auch nix mehr sagen

es gibt aber auch gute randoms


----------



## Morphes (28. September 2008)

Amenna schrieb:


> hm... bisher hatte ich wohl immer glück mit meinen Random gruppen ôô
> 
> aber dein beispiel hier ist richtig fies :/
> 
> ...



manchmal hat man Glück mit der Gruppe, manchmal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie im echten Leben - einfach noch einen Versuch wagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## birdra (28. September 2008)

war schön zu lesen, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alaniel (28. September 2008)

also ich weiss ned was du hast *g* wenn ich ne random kara marenrun grp erstelle geht das meist zwichen 1:50 und 2:10 clear *g* und wofür gibt es lootmaster? Oo der is sowieso immer drinne^^ und wenn man den auf blau stellt passt das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kann niemand was ninjan


blaaa flamet ned über rechtschreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin zu faul grade^^


----------



## Nikada (29. September 2008)

sorry aber mir wärs auch zu blöd .... ich mein .... 3 heiler???? (oder warens doch 4 wie ich gelesen hab?) rofl ich heil den mist schon fast allein mit meinem priester .... mein herzliches beileid


----------



## Ghrodan (29. September 2008)

the schrieb:


> Also
> 
> Ich bin bisher immer nur random Kara gegangen^^ und wir hatten nie jmd dabei der Stress gemacht hat plündermeister an kann keienr bedarf würfeln, naja und hab bisher mit jeder rnd grp auch schon kara in 2h durch gehabt 1mal sogar mit nur 1 wipe und da waren sogar 2 dabei die nicht mal epic trugen



Du machst regelmäßig Kara in 2 Stunden durch und einmal habt ihr nur einen Wipe gehabt, ansonsten also logischerweise mindestens 2 Wipes...wie willst du da dann Kara in 2 Stunden schaffen, sry, aber da stimmt was nicht.


----------



## Tidra-on (29. September 2008)

Mit jeder Random Grp Kara in 2 Stunden. Ja ne is klar. Immer nur mit Voll Epics oder was? Roflmao.

@Topic:

Tatsache ist tatsächlich leider, das (zu) oft auf Equip geschaut wird. Soll nicht heissen, das es ganz unwichtig wäre. Ein Mindestmass an Schaden, Heilboni, Schadensboni sollte man schon haben, je nach Klasse halt. Aber, was wir in unserer "Stammgruppe" oft zu hören bekommen, sind völlig überraschte Freudenschreie, das User mitgenommen werden. Warum? Weil es tatsächlich zu Hauf Leute gibt, die Spieler aussen vor lassen wegem schlechtem Equip, ob wohl dieses sehr wohl Karafähig ist. 

So ganz aus der Luft gegriffen ist dieses Thema also nicht. Wenn auch n diesem Fall etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Bihd (29. September 2008)

ich sag klipp und klar mal neine weil die rdms haben angst vor naightbain und vor nethergtoll weil die ja SO imba sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. September 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, es könnte, bzw. wird es sogar ziemlich sicher, diese Namen in WoW geben. Damit schädigst du den Ruf dieser Spieler obwohl sie damit gar nichts zu tun haben. Schon mal daran gedacht?



Ok ok..noch mal für mich zum mitschreiben... Er schädigt mit irgendwelchen namen die Eventuel im spiel vorhanden ist den Ruf bei spielern die zu dumm sind zum lesen das die namen geändert wurden...... Kann einen gerade bei solchen leuten das nicht total egal sein?


----------



## seeker75 (29. September 2008)

Da bin ich anderer Meinung.War heute Kara mit ner Randomgrp.Alle voll net,gut equippt und TS gabs auch.Nur 3 mal gewiped(2 mal Siechhuf,1 mal Theater),Prinz und Aran ohne Probleme durchgezogen,nur Nethergroll,Siechhuf und Nightbane mussten wir auslassen weil der Maintank und der Healer einen Gildenraid Fds hatten.


----------



## Swold (29. September 2008)

2.5/10


----------



## Kipp (29. September 2008)

> Wie auch immer, es könnte, bzw. wird es sogar ziemlich sicher, diese Namen in WoW geben. Damit schädigst du den Ruf dieser Spieler obwohl sie damit gar nichts zu tun haben. Schon mal daran gedacht?



Made my day ^^

lass mich raten.... du bist....... Ökopolitischcorrecttbär?


----------



## Yiraja (29. September 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> GZ du hast gerade den 500sten Beitrag in diesem Jahr zu diesen Thema geschrieben.
> 
> Übrigens Namen dürfen hier nicht erwähnt werden. Das wollte ich mal nur so am Rande erwähnen



der hat doch alle namen abgeändert


----------



## soul6 (29. September 2008)

Super Story und leider etwas zuviel Wahrheit drinnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist sicher schon vielen von uns passiert und mir fast genau so.
Den Tag hab ich aber aus meinem Gedächtnis gestrichen, 
weil soviele Wipes hatte ich in Kara glaub ich nichtmal alle runs zusammen.

Zur leichten Ehrenrettung der Randoms gestehe ich, dass ich an dem Tag
selbst einen super-schlechten-Abend hatte und meine kleine schei... gespielt habe :-((
SecTank hat mir dauernd die Schekel mit Donnerknall rausgeholt,
Moroes hat mich gehasst, bei Maid zu dämlich gewesen die Buffs zu bannen (mußte dann
schon Mana mit Massenbannung verpulvern), bei Rotkäpchen erwischt er mich
trotz an der Wand laufen usw....usw....  ( ich hab den Tag aus dem Kalender rausgerissen^^)

Aber mal erhlich : 
5 er inis in Random machbar
Kara (10er) geht das meist 50/50 aus
und ab dann (ZA usw.) niemals in Random
außer eine bekannte Stammgruppe sucht Leute zum auffüllen 

Zum Glück bin ich in einer Gilde mit 70 Leuten und über 100chars, was die random-suche eher selten macht

lg
randy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sukie (29. September 2008)

Mir ist letztens soetwas ähnliches bei einem "bevorstehenden Maggi Raid" mit Randoms passiert ^^ der Raid fand allerdings garnicht erst statt ^^

Ich probiere das mal kurz zu Erläutern :


[4 - SnG] Suchen noch DD's für Maggi /w me

[to Hunter] Nabend, bin Mage könnte ich mit?

prompt kam der invite und ich werde in eine Grp bestehend aus ca. 5 Leuten eingeladen, verheisst schonmal nichts gutes ^^

die bisherige Grp bestand aus 1 Hunter, 3 Mages und einem Shadow

[Ich] Oh je, brauchen wir ja noch einige Leute -.- hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet das ihr schon ne fast volle Grp zusammen habt!

[Hunter] Ehm wieviele Tanks und Healer brauchen wir eigentlich?

[Ich] öhm... 5 Tanks, 7 Heiler? und min. 3 Hexer...

Mir schwarnte schon böses, der Grp Anführer hatte wohl auch null plan... (an sich störte es mich nicht großartig, war bis dahin auch nur ein mal Maggi, auch Maggi gelegt.. hatte wohl aber mehr Ahnung als der Hunter ^^)


Mit der Zeit schlossen sich immer mehr Leute an... leavten zwischendurch aber auch wieder... bis wir dann an einem Punkt von 20/25 waren, gesucht wurden dann nurnoch 3 Tanks und 2 Healer...

[Hexer] Was brauchen wir noch?

[Ich] 3 Tanks und 2 Healer... 

[Hexer] Hätte nen Tank aber der kommt nur mit wenn sein Kumpel , nen Mage mitkommen könnte...

[Ich] Hallohooo wir brauchen nurnoch 3 Tanks und 2 Healer... dds haben wir nun genug...

[Hexer] OK

Priester XY schliesst sich der Grp an

[Ich] Ah super, dann wohl nurnoch 1 Healer und 3 Tanks

[Priest] öhm, ich bin shadow und warum werde ich Ninja invitet?

[Ich] -.- warum wird hier ninja invitet?

[Hunter] : Warum nicht?

[Priest] Na weil ich shadow bin du Nap und kein Healer

Priest verlässt den Schlachtzug

[Hunter] ach ist doch wurst, hätte hier nen gut equipten schami und nen schurken... 

[anderer Hunter] NEIN sag ma o.O wir brauchen nurnoch tanks und healer, was verstehst du daran nicht?

[hexer] ach ladet doch den schami und schurken.. wird schon passen

[Ich] NEIN! Und ich bin dann raus ... viel spaß euch noch ^^ lol

[shadow] Ich auch ^^

shadow verlässt die Schlachtgrp

Schamane verlässt die Schlachtgrp...

Hexer verlässt die Schlachtgrp

Ich verlasse die Schlachtgrp...




LOL so kanns gehn...


----------



## Finsterniss (29. September 2008)

Ich denke das ist Realmabhängig, traurig aber wahr. Da es mir nicht möglich ist "ordentlich" zu Raiden (Arbeit etc.), kann ich nur mal Random gehen. Wenn mich mal die Lust packt und bei uns scheinen die Random Gruppen stets gut zu sein, oder ich hab nen glückliches Händchen.

Schwer ist es teilweise eher in den 5er Instanzen *schmunzel*


----------



## Asheel (29. September 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> *N nachmittag*
> 
> *Nein* dass soll kein heul thread werden
> *Ja* mein kühlschrank ist schon hoffnungslos überfüllt, also
> ...




Das geilste seit langem was ich hier gelesen habe. Ich habe mich unterm Tisch gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider wahr. Vielleicht nicht ganz so dramatisch erlebt, aber sicherlich mit Auszügen


----------



## Yhoko (29. September 2008)

moin ,

also das war ein netter wochenanfang. so geht es mir meistens als heiler über das wochenende oder an feiertagen. ist selten, das man eine nette randomgruppe findet. häufig nur möchtegerne oder alleskönner die dann nur mist bauen. also mit random´s irgend wo rein zu gehen ist spannend und deshalb tu ich es mir an. es kann lustig, spannend oder total frustig werden und man sollte auf alles gefaßt sein. notfalls landete man auf der i-liste wenn es nun gar nicht mehr geht - qualen wenigstens zu ende.
also so richtig mal das sterben will auch gelernt sein - lol
was mir viel mehr sorgen macht, als sich durch eine ini zu sterben ist der sprach-oder schriftgebrauch. da bin ich so manches mal am überlegegen was wollen die spieler nun sagen oder mitteilen. aber das scheind dann wohl ein problem meiner generation ( 40 jahre + ) zu sein. es fängt schon meistens mit der anfrage an ob man mit möchte, weder begrüßung noch verständliches deutsch und mit ausdrücken und abkürzungen belegt so das man nur das wort kara irgendwie zuordnen kann. bei so einer anfrage lasse ich es aber aus selbstschutz zu, das ich dringend was anderes zu tun habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibt auch sehr nette und höfliche anfragen auf die ich dann ein gehe. bei denen ist mir das denn auch egal ob es was in der ini wird. hier steht, bei mir persöhnlich, ganz klar der freizeitwert und nicht die beutegier im vordergrund. also meine erfahrungen zeigen mir das man schon aus der eingegangenen anfrage so einiges filtern und aus ihr rauslesen und somit schon gleich rüschschlüsse ziehen kann

yhoko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (29. September 2008)

glaub ich nich, is schon zu hart geschildert


----------



## blanenane (29. September 2008)

_Also ich bin ein 17! jähriger (für dich bestimmt ein kleines kiddy öhöhöh).
warum schreibst man eigentlich sowas wie du?..mittlerweile ist kara zu riner rdm raid geworden..genauso wie gruul/maggi/ZA.
Ich verstech nicht warum du so rumflamst..wegen SO etwas das für mich einfach nur kindisch und mittlerweile ist es einfach so das gesagt wird das man voll episch sein sollte
weil das mit tBC so leicht geworden ist..z.b. PvP bäm voll epic mit den insel Q's bekommse das geld für die verz./sockel..also sollte man doch erwarten voll epic zu sein.

mfg blane.._


----------



## Drònárdò (29. September 2008)

ich hab bei kara rndm runs gemischte gefühle, auf unserem Server Vek'lor git es Gruppen , die in 2 Stunden die Inni abfarmen, und andere die natürlich den ersten Boss töten (---> ID) und sich dann auflösen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei uns gibt es aber auf MH, SSC, TK rndm Raids, die die innis clear haben, wenn man Leute hat die ihre Klasse spielen können, und bisschen Ahnung von der Inzstanz haben ist das egal ob es 'rndms' sind! 

lg

Dronardo

ps: Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das beste was ich seit dem Beitrag dieses Emo die letzte(n) Woche(n) gelesen habe xD


----------



## garius74 (29. September 2008)

Naja, bei dem eingangs geschilderten Kara Raid läuft halt von Beginn an einiges falsch

Wenn man sich nach "Karazahn" aufmacht, landet man wahrscheinlich eher in der Dentalpraxis.

Und so geht es weiter...

Offenbar wird kein Plündermeister eingeteilt... oder warum können die Leute auf Gier klicken?
Dann spricht der Threadersteller vom "Main DD" was soll das denn bitte sein? ..."heilt unbedingt mich, ich bin der größte Schadensausteiler, wo rumläuft"?

Dann heißt es "es standen alle Boss auf dem Plan und das innerhalb von 2 Stunden"

Also ich habe selbst schon etliche Kararuns auf dem Buckel, meine persönliche Bestzeit liegt bei 2:30 und ich bin mir sicher, daß eine eingespielte T5/6 Gruppe Zeiten von knapp über 2 Stunden schaffen kann. 

Aber mit einer Random Grp 2 Stunden anzusetzen ist ja von vorneherein zum Scheitern verurteilt...


----------



## S.A. (29. September 2008)

Die Story is echt goil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Beileid.

Es ist mittlerweile echt so  krass...
Ich hatte die letzten male auch so pech mit karardm grps..
"suchen leute für kara marken run 2,5 std"...
Und dann? Blau-grün equipte drin, die keine ahnung von irgendwas haben..
Tank kennt die bosse nicht usw....
Ich geh mittlerweile kein kara mehr...
Habs ja nur aus zeitvertreib gemacht..
Und ab wotlk wird auch nur mit gilde gegangen...da weiß ich wenigstens, was mich von der spielkunst meiner mitspieler erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeknishendr (29. September 2008)

Also ich finde den Beitrag genial!
Es ist auch jedes mal ein Unikat, wobei ich mich meist nicht halten kann vor Lachen.

Aber Respekt, ich wäre schon nach den ersten blöden Sprüchen aus dme TS gegangen. Aber so ist das mit den ganzen Kindern die ihr erstes Epicset zusammen haben, und sie es S2.
Normalerweise wäre folgender Ablauf angemessen: L2P + lächeln + ignore und was angenehmeres machen als sich so eine Gruppe anzutun.


----------



## Drymon (29. September 2008)

Kenn das leider nur zu gut.
Doch das es noch anders geht, hat mal wieder das WE bewiesen.

Kara und Hyjal als Random bei gewesen...und:

Beide Male eine super Truppe gehabt. Sowohl in Kara einen schönen, schnellen Run mit netten Leuten hingelegt, als auch MH. Viele waren zwar das erste Mal dort, doch der Raidleiter konnte gut erklären, im TS herrschte Disziplin und die Drops wurden gerecht verteilt. 2 Bosse down!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

idS...Drymon


----------



## Mr_Multikill (29. September 2008)

Eddishar schrieb:


> Klingt mir sehr nach Phantasienamen ...


es wird auf den servern bestimmt mehrere von den namen geben^^ z.b. wir haben einen Deathwarri bei uns in der Gilde (wird aber nicht der sein da er ne weile nichmehr on war^^)


----------



## Eckhexaule (29. September 2008)

Man hab ich ein Glück!
Meine Kara-Raids waren immer bombig gut.
Egal ob Gilde oder Random.
:-)


----------



## Indoras (29. September 2008)

Euh schrieb:


> 1. also nachdem was nachm inv im ts abging würd ich direkt leaven.
> 2. was is daran so schlimm wenn man 16 is? die meisten jungen leute zewichen 16 und 20 haben mehr skill als die ganzen älteren leute, ein freund von mir is 16 und hat bt/hyjal raidlead gemacht...soviel dazu. 16 is so das alter das man akzeptieren sollte, alles darunter sind wirklich kiddies^^



Ich habe nicht alles gelesen also sorry wenns hier schon irgendwo steht. 

Hallo?! Einerseits scheinst du dagegen zu sein das man Raidleiter nach ihrem Alter beurteilst, anderseits machst du doch genau das. "Alles unter 16 sind wirklich Kyddis", so ein Müll! Ich hab schon Raidleiter gesehen die mit 13 SSC/TK geleitet haben, ich würde diesen Leuten durchaus auch MH/ BT zutrauen, lediglich die von Vorurteilen gegen jüngere Spieler belastete WoW Spielerschaft ermöglicht es ihnen nicht (siehe nehmen nur Leute ab 18). Ist eine der Sachen in WoW die mich am meisten nerven, die Verallgemeinerung von Leruten unter 16/18.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (29. September 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich: "Mag sein aber ich kanns auch brauchen für mein Offequip!" (man muß dazu sagen ich hab Skill 41/0/20)
> Er: "Ich habs vorhin wenigstens gesagt das ich auf Bedarf gehe!"
> Ich: "Genau! Und da du auf Bedarf bin dachte ich mir gleiches Recht für alle!"
> 
> ...


´Was du gemacht hast war richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich war letztens mit meinem wl twink in bw, wir hatten einen 66er pala tank und 2 healer (waren beide nicht auf heal geskillt). als dann beim 2ten boss der Spell DMG Stab gedroppt ist würfelt mir (ich war der einzige der wirklich need hatte) der dudu (auf wilder kampf geskillt, war als healer dabei) den stab weg mit der begründung: "das ist auch ein heil stab".... da stellt sich mir die frage: warum nimmt er zum heilen einen stab der eig. ein dmg stab ist?
aus dem grund geh ich eigentlich nur gildenintern in inis


----------



## Butragueno (29. September 2008)

Man mag es ja zwar kaum glauben, aber es gibt auch immer noch Leute wie mich z.B., die seit dem Release WoW zocken und Kara bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen haben. Warum? Weil ich ein Gelegenheitsspieler bin. Zocke mal 1 mal die Woche, vielleicht auch 2 mal, habe konstant nun mein D3 Set zusammen und auch die Sockel und Verzauberungen. Für mich ist es aber schwer eine Gruppe für Kara zu finden, da fast ausschließlich nach Zahlen (wie z.B. + Heal) beurteilt wird, aber nicht nach eine evtl. Spielfähigkeit seiner Klasse. Schade, aber ich werde es weiter versuchen.

Blos was ich her so manches mal lese alla mein Freund ist nen ganz toller, der ist nämlich Schlachtzugleiter von irgendeiner T6 Instanz, da kann ich nur hoffen das er in seiner Schlachtzuginstanz Haupt-, Real- oder Gymnasium genau so strukturiert und konzentriert vorgeht.


----------



## Butragueno (29. September 2008)

blanenane schrieb:


> _weil das mit tBC so leicht geworden ist..z.b. PvP bäm voll epic mit den insel Q's bekommse das geld für die verz./sockel..also sollte man doch erwarten voll epic zu sein.
> 
> mfg blane.._



Aha ja wenn man über 2 Stunden Zeit hat am Tag vielleicht ja, ich hab die leider nicht mit Familie.


----------



## Kalfani (29. September 2008)

Naja es ist schon sehr leicht geworden an anständiges equip zu kommen....

Wenn man sich mal an pre BC erinnert....


----------



## PARAS.ID (29. September 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, es könnte, bzw. wird es sogar ziemlich sicher, diese Namen in WoW geben. Damit schädigst du den Ruf dieser Spieler obwohl sie damit gar nichts zu tun haben. Schon mal daran gedacht?




Zum Beispiel deinen ruf Imbadine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (29. September 2008)

@TE:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ob Real oder Fiction, SO hätte es auf jeden Fall geschehen sein können! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Roxxorogue schrieb:


> Außerdem macht es sich immer gut als dd in inzen besoffen zu sein


Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Um die etwas älteren Leser aber nicht hoffnungslos zu überfordern, steht in den klammern die „Übersetzung“
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke, Du denkst auch an unsere Randgruppe, fetter Pluspunkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Rest:
Sehr schön beschrieben. Fehlt noch der T6-Heiler/Tank, der mitten im Bosskampf sagt:
"Oh, Gilde braucht mich, Tschö." <Player left>

Und lasst euch nicht entmutigen, vor 3 Monaten war ich mit meinem Hexer und einer Randomgruppe in Kara.
Was soll ich sagen, ich lernte wieder Omen zu beachten und Seele zu brechen: Ich T5, Rest Grün/Blau/PvP.
Trotzdem war es sehr lustig, wir haben es bis zum Kurator geschafft und mein Priestertwink hatte eine neue Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, es besteht noch Hoffnung!


----------



## U N B E L I V A B L E (29. September 2008)

pwnd


----------



## Xelyna (29. September 2008)

Es heißt zwar Karazhan aber irgendwie ist es lustig ^-^


----------



## PARAS.ID (29. September 2008)

darkjojo2005 schrieb:


> ich habe diesen thread aufgerufen weil ich generell jeden thread lese um einfach informiert zu bleiben
> und willste jetzt jedesmal dein zitat benutzen wenn einer sagt selber schuld?
> oder haste so wenige hobbys das du unbedingt das random erlebniss probieren musstest?



wem wirfst du vor wenig hobbys zu haben? Du, als jemand ,der unbedint jeden Thread lesen muss, um informiert zu bleiben ,selbst wenn er weiß ,dass er bei der überschrift eh immernur ein mimimi kommentar ablässt

traurig junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIt.:

"Was soll ich sagen, ich lernte wieder Omen zu beachten und Seele zu brechen: "

Komisch, dann musst du ei nsehr shclechter Hexer sein. auf T5 Niveau hauen usnere Hexer soviel Dmg raus ,das sie andauernd seele brechen ,wenn es geht.


----------



## theduke666 (29. September 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Komisch, dann musst du ei nsehr shclechter Hexer sein. auf T5 Niveau hauen usnere Hexer soviel Dmg raus ,das sie andauernd seele brechen ,wenn es geht.


Dann besorgt euch mal anständige Tanks -.-
Schlauschwätzer


----------



## Xelyna (29. September 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Komisch, dann musst du ei nsehr shclechter Hexer sein. auf T5 Niveau hauen usnere Hexer soviel Dmg raus ,das sie andauernd seele brechen ,wenn es geht.


Ooooooh jaa!! ^^
Hätte ich Seele brechen auf einem Hotkey wäre dieser mittlerweile abgegriffen (:

/e:@ Vorposter das hat nichts mit den Tanks zu tun, Hexer sind einfach Aggromaschinen (;


----------



## Harry_ (29. September 2008)

naja, belustigend sowas zu lesen aber selbst schuld^^
Bei mir klappen Random runs eigentlich immer, und zudem habe ich den Plündermeister und sorge dafür, dass nur die richtigen Leute auf was würfeln können
Und zum anderen ist bei Kara full epic nicht so wichtig, hauptsache die leute können spielen UND sich benehmen.

so far ^^


----------



## Ashnaeb (29. September 2008)

Hm, ich vermeide schon mit Leuten zu spielen, die zuviele é und á haben^^


----------



## theduke666 (29. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ooooooh jaa!! ^^
> Hätte ich Seele brechen auf einem Hotkey wäre dieser mittlerweile abgegriffen (:


Hört sich ja so an, als wäre Seele brechen bei euch ohne CD.
Komisch, bei mir sind´s 5 Minuten, also exakt einmal pro Bosskampf.


----------



## Nepokat (29. September 2008)

Ashnaeb schrieb:


> Hm, ich vermeide schon mit Leuten zu spielen, die zuviele é und á haben^^



He he, mh so gehts mir desöfteren auch schonmal ;-)

Allein schon solche Leute in der Armory zu suchen ist ja soooo anstrengend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long.....


----------



## Xelyna (29. September 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Hört sich ja so an, als wäre Seele brechen bei euch ohne CD.
> Komisch, bei mir sind´s 5 Minuten, also exakt einmal pro Bosskampf.


Seltsam dass der Illidan Bossfight länger als 5 Minuten dauert (:
Was raidet ihr? Kara hero?


----------



## ?!?! (29. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Seltsam dass der Illidan Bossfight länger als 5 Minuten dauert (:
> Was raidet ihr? Kara hero?



Witz komm raus, du bist umzingelt. 

Schlechter Tag heute?


----------



## Xelyna (29. September 2008)

?!?! schrieb:


> Witz komm raus, du bist umzingelt.
> 
> Schlechter Tag heute?


Nö ich motze nur zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (29. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Seltsam dass der Illidan Bossfight länger als 5 Minuten dauert (:
> Was raidet ihr? Kara hero?


Oh, sorry, so Imba wie Du bin ich nicht.
Wir haben übrigens von T5 geredet.


----------



## Xelyna (29. September 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Oh, sorry, so Imba wie Du bin ich nicht.
> Wir haben übrigens von T5 geredet.


Wobei man Seele brechen auch ab und an bei Mob Gruppen brauchen kann - z.B. beim Bomben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (29. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wobei man Seele brechen auch ab und an bei Mob Gruppen brauchen kann - z.B. beim Bomben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was willst Du mir jetzt eigentlich erzählen?
Worum geht´s hier überhaupt?


----------



## Xelyna (29. September 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Was willst Du mir jetzt eigentlich erzählen?
> Worum geht´s hier überhaupt?


Darüber dass ich mich von dir nicht anmachen lasse.
Wie man in den Wald motzt... woast scho ;P
|
v


> Hört sich ja so an, als wäre Seele brechen bei euch ohne CD.
> Komisch, bei mir sind´s 5 Minuten, also exakt einmal pro Bosskampf.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (29. September 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> GZ du hast gerade den 500sten Beitrag in diesem Jahr zu diesen Thema geschrieben.
> 
> Übrigens Namen dürfen hier nicht erwähnt werden. Das wollte ich mal nur so am Rande erwähnen



Und Du hast die 1000 000 _"Das gabs schon mal"_ Antwort geschrieben *Gratz*

Die Namen waren bestimmt zu unserer Erklärung verändert. Oder glaubst Du es gibt mal eine Random-Gruppe 
in der die Namen ALLE so passen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber es ist ja auch immer wieder lustig zu lesen. Und dann wundern sich alle, warum es keine Randomgruppen
gibt. 
Ich für meinen Teil bin schon mal froh auf einem Server zu spielen der "Erwachsener" ist. (Und hoffentlich auch
bleibt)
Noch froher bin ich das wir eine Gilde von so an die 30 Mann/Frau sind (die meisten weit über 20) und jeder so
an die 2-3 70er hat. Somit ist Random ein Fremdwort für uns.

BTW: Ohne PM würde ich nie einer Gruppe beitreten.


----------



## theduke666 (29. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Darüber dass ich mich von dir nicht anmachen lasse.


Wo habe ich Dich denn angemacht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulather (29. September 2008)

Moin zusammen.

Ansich ist es nicht schlimm mit einer Random-Gruppe nach Karazhan zu gehen. Selbst Gruul und Maggi sehe ich nicht so als ein extremes Problem.
Wenn man lange genug spielt, lernt man viele Leute auf dem Server kennen und kann bei Bedarf jemanden von seiner Freundesliste dazu holen. Es erfordert sicher keine Gilde um die Bosse in diesen Instanzen zu legen, wenn gleich es die Sache erleichtert wenn man sich und seine Mitspieler etwas besser kennt und weiß dass man sich auf diese Spieler verlassen kann.

Jeden Freitag abend suche ich mit meinem Hexer eine Randomgruppe für Karazhan da meine Bekannten diese Instanz nicht mehr sehen können. Ich nehme die "potenziellen" 22 Marken gerne mit und kann mir eventuell neue Ausrüstung oder Steinchen kaufen.

Leute deren Wortschatz auf :imba, boon, pwnd, lol.rofl, kacknoob, full epic, spelldmg, mein hs ist schrott, kann nur zuhören, aba, oda usw..... sortiere ich fein säuberlich aus und nehme dafür lieber ein oder zwei Leute mit, deren Ausrüstung noch nicht vollkommen episch ist. Als kleine Gedankenstütze.....
Karazhan ist zum ausrüsten gedacht!!!!! Dafür braucht man kein T6-Kram. Wie haben wohl die ersten Gruppe den Prinzen gelegt. Teils noch in Grün und mit wenig Erfahrung..

Zumeist bin ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Wenn es hier und da mal nervig ist oder jemand stirbt so stört es mich nicht. Ich spiele nicht nach Stoppuhr und muss auch nicht innerhalb von zwei Stunden alles gekillt haben. Das überlasse ich den Gilden und besonders den Leuten die einen Wortschatz wie o.a. verwenden.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## echterman (29. September 2008)

jetzt lassen wir mal die ganzen "du darfst keine namen schreiben und du bist der zig millionste der das schreibt, nebenbei hast du rechtschreibfehler drin" posts mal sein und kommen zurück zum thema.

nur weil die leute full epix eq sind heißt das nicht das sie ihre klasse spielen können. wir hatten letztens auch einen random dabei der grün und blau war aber er hat gemacht was er sollte und wann er sollte und er war laut dmgmeter immer weit vorm tank. ergo: epic ungleich skill

wegen dem loot und bedarf würfeln, das kenn ich aus normalen inis, einer meint weil er irgendwas besonderes gemacht hat darf er auch bedarf würfeln...

naja, ich bin froh das ich ne gildeninterne feste raidgruppe habe, da passieren solche sachen nicht und man kann nebenbei noch gemütlich quatschen...

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixler (29. September 2008)

Das prob bei nen rnd-kara-run ist das oft spieler kein durchhaltevermögen haben oder sich nicht richtig konzentrieren weil es halt rnd raid ist und man dann nach ca 1-2 std abbricht. Dann hat man ne id und man lässt die schönen abzeichen ( der einzige grund für nen rnd raid) zurück. Das ist immer wieder schön deswegen nur mit gut eq leuten von gilden die schon wa sgeschafft ode rnen namen sich gemacht haben gehen, da bekommt man in 2-3 std seine seine abzeichen recht fix


----------



## Eluin (29. September 2008)

joar das ist der random alltag auf wohl fast jedem server heutzutage....leider :-(

da hilfst nur selbst nen stammraid machen und höchstens 1-2 randoms die man zur Not kickt falls sie theater machen


----------



## Sty (29. September 2008)

Hachja, bei sowas muss ich immer daran denken, das man mal ursprünglich in Karazhan mit maximal komplettem Rare Equip reingelatscht ist. Und dies natürlich nach und nach clearte ... aber heutzutage muss man unbedingt full epic für sonen Krampf haben. Ein Schmarrn, im übrigen ist mir persönlich aufgefallen das speziell solche vom TE aufgeführten Personen sich explosionsartig vermehren. Hört sich seltsam an ? Ist aber so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bebbelo (29. September 2008)

Jetzt muß ich doch auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab den Bericht als Satire gelesen und ich denke mal, so sollte er auch verstanden werden. Ansonsten les ich solche Dinger immer wieder gerne, denn da hat man was zu lachen. Bin auch schon mal in so einer chaotischen rnd Grp gelandet (von der Gilde wollte keiner mit u. von den Kumpels war keiner on), bin nach dem ersten Boss dann ausgestiegen, weil ich mir fast in die Hose gemacht hatte vor lachen.

TS kann ich leider nicht benutzen, da ich ein Prob mit den Ohren hab, die tun stundenlang weh, wenn ich das Helmchen aufhatte. Da hat sich aber bisher keiner dran gestört und ich spiel seit 3 Jahren WoW. Ich hab TS eingerichtet und hör halt über Lautsprecher mit.

Wenn ihr ne gute rnd Grp finden wollt und die zeitlichen Möglichkeiten habt, dann geht einfach spät abends unter der Woche raiden, da kann man sich sicher sein, dass die 12 jährigen im Bett sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bebbelo (29. September 2008)

grrr... Doppelpost


----------



## Biesty (29. September 2008)

Lustige Geschichte aber ...

Ich veranstalte jede Woche Kra FFA., jeder der geladen wird, wird vorher im Arsenal angesehen um sehr lustige Skillungen u.ä. zu vermeiden. (Das mag zwar keine Garantie für Erfahrene Spieler und Ebay sein, aber helfen tut das alle mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Normalerweise ist Kara in 2,5-3 Stunden komplett verkloppt, auch wenn es (zum Glück wirklich nur wenige Male) schlechte Runs gab beschrenkten diese sich darauf dass wir Ersatz suchen mussten was schlimmstenfalls eine einstündige Verzögerung gab.

Plündern ist FFA, normalerweise ist immer ein VZ dabei = Alle passen, ench giert und sollte jemand need haben: gz. Geklappt hat es 100% immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Als kleiner Tipp: Mittwoch-Fr. finden sich immer gute Gruppen Sa/So wird das Tool schon leerer und Montags kann man es normal vergessen (So auf meinem Server *g)


----------



## lakiller (29. September 2008)

ich bin fast nur in rdm raids, und hab kaum probleme^^


----------



## Megamage (29. September 2008)

Ihr seit super leute! 4 FQ auf nen paar Seiten!
Vote 4 Retrict FQ!!!


----------



## Ayvelin (29. September 2008)

Also ich habe bis jetzt die erfahrung gemacht 8auf meinem Server) das Mit-Fr die richtigen Speedruns stattfinde wo man unter T5 nicht mitkommt.

Da ich in der Woche auch ungerne Kara gehe, gehe ich gerne Samstag und Sonntag. Und bis dato eig keine probleme in diesen rnd Gruppen gehabt.
Kein großer Flame oder sonstiges. Nur halt mal ein "Warum hat der Shakle so lang gedauert" o.ä., ist aber normal denk ich.

Ist aber glaube ich immer Serverabhängig wo man solche Gruppen bekommt und nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aRrAQ (29. September 2008)

made my day =D
lustige geschichte, mein beileid an dich ^^

aber alter an den stimme nzu erkennen und mit geistigem alter gleichzusetzen zu versuchen, naja 
gibt leute die mit 14 geistig weiter sind als leute die volljährig und vieeel älter sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur mal so am rande


----------



## stefan2910 (29. September 2008)

Roxxorogue schrieb:


> *N nachmittag*
> 
> *Nein* dass soll kein heul thread werden
> *Ja* mein kühlschrank ist schon hoffnungslos überfüllt, also
> ...



komisch irgendwie meinen die leute die full epic sind dass sie imbaaaa sind komisch nur dass die blau halb lila und JA auch mit grünen teilen meistens die sind die besser spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok kara in 2 stunden ist übel 4 sollte man schon ansetzen aber ich bin auhc erst 15 hab schon mehrere farmruns auf die beine gestellt und die meisten klappen. aus prinzip in raids (wenns en rnd) ist macht man pm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


auf alle fälle ich geb 9/10 punkte auf die story und bekomm ich etwas vom käse den du im schrank hast?^^


----------



## Xelyna (29. September 2008)

Fullquotes stinken!

/e: Ah und..komisch dass die "full epic Leute" anscheinend alle grün-blau-lila equipten über einen Kamm scheren und es andersrum genauso gemacht wird (;
Nicht jeder der alle Slots lilablassblau gefüllt hat hält sich für den Größten (:


/e²:... warum treff ich eigentlich jetzt schon die Tasten nemmer, wenn ich doch erst um viere zur Wiesn geh O.o


----------



## Medoran (29. September 2008)

Heul Thread. Thread Ersteller heißt Roxxor Rogue.
Fazit: Epic Fail


----------



## N00blike (29. September 2008)

Ulather schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> 
> Ansich ist es nicht schlimm mit einer Random-Gruppe nach Karazhan zu gehen. Selbst Gruul und Maggi sehe ich nicht so als ein extremes Problem.
> Wenn man lange genug spielt, lernt man viele Leute auf dem Server kennen und kann bei Bedarf jemanden von seiner Freundesliste dazu holen. Es erfordert sicher keine Gilde um die Bosse in diesen Instanzen zu legen, wenn gleich es die Sache erleichtert wenn man sich und seine Mitspieler etwas besser kennt und weiß dass man sich auf diese Spieler verlassen kann.
> ...





Naja das mit dem kaputten HS kann auch stimmen und sagt nicht aus das der spieler dahintern nix drauf hat.... meine freundin zockt seit einem jahr erfolgreich ohne headset....erst seit einer woche hat sie ein funktionstüchtiges hs... weiss nicht wo das das problem ist fände es im raid sogar besser wenn nicht jeder depp seinen senf zu ner boss erklärung dazu gibt, weil dann gehts meistens daneben...
Mittlerweile kannste bei uns aufn server schon rnd grps für ssc/fds joinen und die legen dann sogar die endbosse...also an rnd is nichts verkehrtes dran nur es wird ja immer gleich so runter gezogen weil man einmal ne schlechte erfahrung hat.
sicher ist es mit dem eigenen raid entspannter aber selbst da läuft nicht alles rund!


----------



## Muggu (29. September 2008)

oha^^ ich musste ja wirklich laut auflachen was ein müll xD


----------



## Burnell (29. September 2008)

Mensch Mensch, wenn ich das so lese wird mir schlecht.

Allein "das hier ist kara da braucht man hp" ....

wir gehn kara auch mal mit nur 1nem heiler oder 5mann durch...

das ist einfach lächerlich was sich manche rausnehmen weil sie Content der weiter als Kara geht noch nicht gesehen haben und dies der Highendcontent für Sie ist.


sehr lustig ist auch der Begriff "Farmrun" den sie verwenden.

Naja macht mal weiter so, wenn euch eure Zeit nichts Wert ist... Glückwunsch.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (29. September 2008)

also ich war auch schon einige male in kara mit randoms.

im grunde sind wir 3 rl-kumpels die halt jede woche kara machen wollten.
ham immer ewig lang nach leuten für die gruppe gesucht.

grundsätzlich war es dann so, das die gruppe voll war und gerad beim porten jemand plötzlich weg muss...
gut meistens dds. denn die tanks und ein heiler waren wir ja sowieso.



hatte aber schon paarmal schlechte erfahrungen. einmal ging ein healpala plötzlich aus der gruppe raus (ging einfach off). darauf mussten wir abbrechen, weil wir keinen heiler mehr finden konnten.
wollten am nächsten tag eigentlich um die selbe zeit weitermachen.
nur was seh ich mittags im handelschan? der pala sucht noch jemanden für seine karagruppe, um unsere id fertig zu machen. natürlich war keiner vom vortag in dessen gruppe.
fanden wir richtig toll. stehe mittlerweile auf ignor bei dem typ.


ein weiteres mal wars noch schlimmer. schlechter pull und paar sterben, kein wipe. der jäger reagiert nicht auf den rezz und war nach ner weile off.
gut ham dann noch den trash bis zum nächsten boss weggehauen und ersatz gesucht.
hams auch jemanden gefunden. nur war der jäger nach dem kick aus der grp wieder online (war über 15min ohne worte weg) und lag noch in der ini.
konnten dadurch keinen weiteren in die instanz holen. die gms helfen bei sowas natürlich nicht.
hatten dann die lust verloren und abgebrochen.


aber gerade vorgestern mal ein recht witziger run. fing schon gut an, weil nach dem port keiner weg musste.
lief auch soweit alles gut. gut zwischendurch gingen paar dds off und wir mussten die ersetzen. am ende waren wir dann zu neunt vor siechhuf, ohne hexer, ohne mage.
einziges ae waren die feuernovatotems der beiden schamis.
da es ein recht später run war und schon 3uhr nachts, fanden wir auch keinen dd mehr.
aber haben siechhuf trotzdem ohne wipe geschafft.
im grunde recht einfach. fulldmg auf siechhuf (zwischendurch auf die ketten), und falls es zuviele adds werden, erstmal gemeinsam gegen die adds gehen.
hat super funktioniert.
auch prinz ham wir dann zu neunt gelegt. und das mit ner randomgruppe. beim prinzen ist nicht einer gestorben.


achja, bei letzterem war witzigerweise jemand der nicht mitkommen wollte, weil der in 2 stunden da durch sein wollte, dem aber der mt zuwenig ausdauer hatte... glaub der sucht heute noch nach ner gruppe :-D


----------



## Ayvelin (29. September 2008)

Also ich gehe nur aus Prinzip nur mit Leuten mit, die mindestens soviele HP haben wie ein frischer lv 70ger Tank auf anabolika, also 11k HP.

Desweiteren müssen die beiden Healer mind. 20k MP haben und ein addheal von 5k, sonst ist Kara nicht machbar.

(Caster)DDs müssen genausoviel mana haben und mind 2k addspell und full PvP Equiped sein, PvE equip is doch der letzte scheiss, 0 Abhärtung ROFL 

Der Hunter (wenn einer dabei ist) darf nur Überleben geskillt sein.

Tanks müssen mind. 30k HP haben und es eignet sich eh nur ein auf Heal geskillter Boonkin, sonst is schon beim ersten Trashmob ende.

btw -> Joke!!!!

Ich selber binn icht full epic und hau manchma mehr dmg raus als so manche Full Epic Helden


----------



## Georan (29. September 2008)

Ich liebe die Art von Menschen die sich an ihrem Alter auf geilen und meinen sie wären besser als irgendjemand nur weil derjenige jünger ist.
"Irgendwelche 16 Jährige Kiddies" so ein Quark, ich denke der  TE hat nix auf die Reihe bekommn (schließlich muss er ja selbst Kara random gehen) und regt sich dann übersowas auf , wobei ich nicht glaube das es sich so zu getragen hat. Noch dazu kommt ich hab mit 15(!) schon Randomraids von Kara, ZA Clear (3 time events) und Gruul Maggi geleitet, wenn man einfach nur n bissl Hirn hat, pauschalisiert man nicht alles was man erlebt. 
Ich will nicht sagen das es solche scheiss RandomRaids gibt wo man an Moroes scheitert, aber mir sind die genau 2 ma passiert und dann hab ich halt selber ma geleitet, er selbst besser machen dann kann man sich beschweren..


----------



## derwaynez (29. September 2008)

passiert


----------



## taribar (29. September 2008)

Ich bin froh das ich in einer gut funktionierende Gilde bin und wir 3 kara Grp verteilt in der Woche hinbekommen! War 2-mal mit einer Random-Grp in Kara und haben den ersten Boss net geschafft! Und ich war einmal mit ner Random Grp in Grull und da lief es Problemlos!


----------



## RiplexPP (29. September 2008)

oh man war zwar auch schon einige male kara random grp aber hatte bisher nur gute erfahrung gemacht puuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xartos (29. September 2008)

naja abgesehen davon das ich nur mit randoms gehe und das jede woche mit 3 70er chars und ich sowas noch nie hatte beweist ja auch, dass nich alle random grps so mies sind^^
man muss auch immer achten mit was für leuten man geht, allein nach den ersten paar zeilen die ich bei dir gelesen habe wäre ich aus der grp gegangen.


----------



## crazy--stick (29. September 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> GZ du hast gerade den 500sten Beitrag in diesem Jahr zu diesen Thema geschrieben.
> 
> Übrigens Namen dürfen hier nicht erwähnt werden. Das wollte ich mal nur so am Rande erwähnen



hättest du alles gelesen, hättest du gelesen, dass die Namen verändert wurden...erst lesen dann labern..MERKE! : Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...einfach mal die Fr.sse halten...(sry dafür, dass ich so ausfallend geworden bin^^)

zurück zum thema...ich hatte bisher immer glück mit randoms...aber es gibt halt überall noobs auch wenn man sie selbst noch nicht kennengelernt hat^^


----------

